# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Διάφορα προπολεμικά φορτηγά [Various pre-WWII freighters]

## Appia_1978

Δυστυχώς χωρίς φωτογραφία, μόνο ορισμένα στοιχεία ...

Ναυπηγημένο ως Fratelli Bianchi για την Fratelli Bianchi, Γένοβα, 1918.
1933-1939 *Όρος Κύνθος* Rethymnis & Kulukundis, Σύρος.
1939-1943 Momoyama Maru Yamashita Kisen K.K., Kobe., βυθίστηκε από τους Αμερικανούς.

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό ήταν σίγουρα φορτηγό. Ο οίκος Ρεθύμνη-Κουλουκουντή έδινε ονόματα με το πρόθεμο Όρος στα φορτηγά τους. 
Το συγκεκριμένο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως WAR LEOPARD, ένα απο δεκαδές τυποποιημένα πλοία που έφτιαξε το αγγλικό κράτος για να αναπληρώσει τις απώλεις πολέμου.  θα έλεγα τα λιμπερτυ του πρώτου παγκόσμιου...

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Merchant Fleets 40 το δίνει ως επιβατηγό. Μήπως το μετατρέψανε αργότερα;

----------


## starce

Marko to Lloyd Register toy 1944 to dixni san cargo ship. Ego sta dikamoy stixia den to exo giati den endiaferoyme me cargo.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα φίλοι μου, από ότι φαίνεται θα γράφει λάθος το βιβλίο, αφού έχετε και οι δύο την ίδια γνώμη  :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μάλιστα φίλοι μου, από ότι φαίνεται θα γράφει λάθος το βιβλίο, αφού έχετε και οι δύο την ίδια γνώμη


I am adding also my recollection. Kouloukountis and Rethumnis had only cargo ships... In 1974-75, while doing my military service at KEETHA, I was working for Panmarine in Piraeus in the afternoons and evenings and I recall our dealings with this company

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ. Με πείσατε τώρα  :Very Happy: 




> I am adding also my recollection. Kouloukountis and Rethumnis had only cargo ships... In 1974-75, while doing my military service at KEETHA, I was working for Panmarine in Piraeus in the afternoons and evenings and I recall our dealings with this company

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Sophia Kouppa* was a cargo and passenger ship with long history in the Black Sea amd (later the Aegean Sea.

She was built in 1890 or 1891 at _Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino_. She had 375 tons, 56.7 m length, and 8.8 m width. She had a 300 ihp and a 14 knot service speed. She belonged to the _D. N. Curcumelli Shiiping Co_, a southern Russia company. 

She had a very interesting history. She started as *Sophia Kouppa* but became the auxiliary minesweeper T-67 in January 1915, the minesweeper T-64 in 1916, the T-64 in November 1916, the T-264 in September 1917 and the T-364 (belonging to Finnland) in May 1918.

She returned to Greek (Russian) ownwership as *Sophia Kouppa* in 1918. In 1921 she transferred to Greek ownesrhip under the same name

Here is a typical schedule from September 30, 1919.

19190930 Sophia Kouppa.jpg

The rest of her story is well described in http://www.hicon.pl/~pothkan/hhwn/AH-Riv3.html
In 1927 she was bought by P. M. Nomikos and named _Aspasia_, in 1930 she was bought by Michalinos Maritime and named _Aghia Anastasia_ and in 1938 by Pandelis and named _Marmaras_.

In 1939 she was transferred to Panama and called _Las Perlas_. Finally, the same year she became the Canadian _Antar_ of the Barnett & Borchard Company and then again the *Las Perlas*. She sank on September 21, 1941 at 33°57'N 35°4'E

There is also an Israeli site http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=3851 which discusses the use of _Las Perlas_ as a Jewish immigrants ship. See also http://books.google.com/books?id=krP...age&q=&f=false

This ship should not be confused with Sophia Couppa of Nikolaos Couppas of Argostoli (see http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/crai...couppa1891.htm) also built in 1890!

A photo of *Sophia Kouppa* appears in http://navsource.narod.ru/05.html
The original Sophia Kouppa was a wealthy Greek-Russian philanthropist from Odessa. Additional information of the ship is in http://fm8.info/archives/232

Αλλο δρομολογιο του *Σοφια Κουππα* απο την πρωτη Σεπτεμβριου 1919 που δειχνει οτι ηταν υπο Ρωσσικην σημαιαν

19190901 Sophia Kouppa.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Nikolaos Kanellopoulos_ was a cargo ship with some passenger quarters that was quite active in the period 1918 to 1922. She belonged to Thiraiki Atmoploia of Nomikos. 

She was doing the coastal route to Thessaloniki, then to Constantinople and finally to the Crimea and the Azof Sea

The ship was named after the well known _Greek industrialist Nikolaos Kanellopoulos_ about whom I wrote the following short article in April 1968

K1.jpg
K2.jpg

Here are two schedules of _Nikolaos Kanellopoulos_ on August 13, 1919...

19190813 Kanell.jpg

.... and on April 24, 1920

19200424b.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ψάχνοντας να βρω στοιχεία για κάποιο πλοίο έπεσα πάνω σ’ αυτό* 

*<Tarantia (1) (1911 - 4,938 gt)*
*ex- Kirkfield, 1916 purchased from Kirkfield Shipping Co renamed Tarantia, 1937 sold to Greece renamed Leontios Teryazos. >*

*Έχουμε κάτι σχετικό , καμιά πληροφορία περί τίνος πρόκειται* 
*Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/Anchor.html*

Σχετικά με TARANTIA βρήκα τις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες αλλά δε ξέρω αν είναι σωστές.
Αναμένω να μιλήσουν (γράψουν) οι ειδικοί.





Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rantia-03.html

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν φίλε Τοξότη. Πρόκειται για φορτηγό καράβι, για το οποίο μας διαφωτίζει το site του ellis island:




> Built by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow, Scotland, 1911. 4754 gross tons; 400 (bp) feet long; 51 feet wide. Steam triple expansion engine, single screw.  Service speed 11.5 knots.   
> Built for British owners, British flag, in 1911 and named *Kirkfield*. Cargo service. Kirkfield Shipping Co, James Cuthbertson, Glasgow. Sold to Anchor Line, British flag, in 1916 and renamed *Tarantia*. Genoa/Naples/Glasgow to New York cargo service. Sold to Greek owners, in 1937 and renamed *Leontios Teryazos*. Cargo service. Sold to German Navy, in 1941 and renamed *Rastenburg*. War cargo service. Taken over at Bordeaux. Scuttled at Bassend, River Gironde in 1944.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλο Ελληνικο φορτηγο και επιβατηγο που ανηκε στην εταιρεια το Εμπειρικου, το *Μαιανδρος* εγινε γνωστο βασικα στην γραμμη Μασσαλιας, Νεαπολεως, Πειραιως, Συρου, Μυτιληνης, Κωνσταντινουπολεως, Βαρνας, Κωσταντζας, Οδησσου, Θεοδοσιας, Νοβοροσιρσκ.

Ο Εμπειρικος το παρηγγειλε στα ναυπηγεια Thornycroft της Αγγλιας το 1920. Ειχε 2.468 τοννους, μηκος 91,7 μετρων, πλατος 13,3 μετρων και μια απιθανα αργη ταχυτητα 9,5 κομβων.

*Meandros* was a cargo/passenger ship of the _Embiricos Line_. She became well known as a ship doing the route Marseilles, Napoli, Piraeus, Syros, Mytilene, Constantinople, VArna, Costanta, Odessa, Theodosia, Novorossirsk.

*Meandros* was built by Thornycroft in 1920. She had a tonnage of 2,469 tons, length of 91.7 meters and width of 13.3 meters. Her speed was a dismal 9.5 knots.

Here is her Miramar entry



> IDNo:     5525157     Year:     1920
> Name:     MEANDROS     Launch Date:     30.7.20
> Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     11.20
> Flag:     GRC         Keel:     
> Tons:     2468         Link:     1848
> DWT:             Yard No:     986
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     91.7         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     13.3         Builder:     Thornycroft
> ...


Το _Μαιανδρος_ επιτασσεται κατα την διαρκειαν του Ελληνοτουρκικου πολεμου του 1920−22. Ιδου μια ανακοινωσις της 23ης Αυγουστου 1922. 
19220823 epitaxis.jpg

Ενα μηνα αργοτερα, στις 19 Σεπτεμβριου επιστραφει με 5.000 προσφυγες
19220919 Maiandros.jpg

Στις 2 Νοεμβριου 1922, το *Μαιανδρος* γυριζει απο την Ραιδεστο με αλλους προσφυγες.
19221102 MAiandros.jpg

 Το 1923, μπαινει ξανα στα κανονικα δρομολογια του, οπως φαινεται στις 23 Ιουνιου 1923
19230623 MAiandros.jpg

Το *Μαιανδρος* πουληθηκε σε Νορβηγους πλοιοκτητες και ονομασθηκε *Nidarholm* τοτε.  Παρεμεινε ενεργο κατα την διαρκεια των επομενων 40 ετων, μεχρι το 1964.  Εδω μια φωτογραφια του απο το 1960.  Την σβυσαμε κατα συμβουλη του  _Ellinis_.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Νίκο, το εικονιζόμενο είναι τύπου Λίμπερτυ, δηλ. ναυπηγησης 1942-45. Πρόκειται για συνονυμία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μυρτωον* ηταν σπουδαιο μεσογειακο πλοιο την _Αγγλοελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας Εμπειρικου_ που δυστυχως δεν κρατησε πολυ λογω του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου. Ανηκε ομως στην εταιρεια _Anglo-hellenic Shipping Co_ που ειχε φτιαξει ο Εμπειρικος με εδρα το Λονδινο με σκοπο να προσφερει ταξιδια απο το Λονδινο στην Μεσσηνη, Πειραια, Κωνσταντινουπολη και μετα στην Βουλγαρια, Ρουμανια και Ρωσια.

Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε στο  _Reiherstieg_  ναυπηγιο του Αμβουργου το 1889 με το ονομα *SteinhΓ¶ft* για την εταιρεια _Hansa Linie_. Ειχε 2.404 τοννους, μηκος 91.9 μετρα, πλατος 11.5 μ και ταχυτητα μολις 10 κομβων. Και ομως αυτο το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε απο την _HAPAG_ για ταξιδια  μεταναστων στην Νεα Υορκη και αναφερεται στα χαρτια του Ellis Island. http://www.ellisisland.org/shipping/...asp?shipid=871

Θα αφησω μι αλλη πηγη να παρουσιασει την ζωη του http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/de...s/ShipsSS.html





> *STEINHOEFT / CANADIA / REVAL / MYRTOON / GYPTIS / VILLE DE NANCY 1889* 
> 
> The *STEINHOEFT* was a 2,404 gross ton ship, length 301.4ft x beam 37.8ft, one funnel, two masts, single screw and a speed of 11 knots. There was accommodation for 10-1st and 620-3rd class passengers. 
> 
> Built by Reiherstieg, Hamburg, she was launched for the Hansa Line on 16th Mar.1889. 
> 
> Her maiden voyage started on 12th May 1889 when she left Hamburg for Quebec and Montreal and in March 1892 she was purchased by Hamburg America Line. She transferred to Hamburg - New York sailings on 30th Jun.1892 and in 1894 was renamed _CANADIA_. On 7th Nov.1894 she started the first of four Hamburg - Baltimore sailings, on 25th May 1895 started the first of four Hamburg - Montreal sailings and on 11th Jun.1899 started the first of four Stettin - New York voyages. Her last voyage was from Hamburg to Boston on 25th Jan.1900 
> 
> In 1905 she was  sold to Russia and renamed *REVAL*. 
> ...


I have here a wonderful drawing of Duncan Haws from his book Merchant Fleets by Duncan Haws, Vol.4, Hamburg America Line.

Steinhoft.jpg
Merchant Fleets by Duncan Haws, Vol.4, Hamburg America Line. http://www.palmcityproperty.com/casa...rina_ship.html
Για αγορα κοιταξτε εδω
http://www.marinersinternational.com/haws.html

Σαν μεταναστευτικο πλοιο, το *SteinhΓ¶ft* ειχε θεσεις για 560 επιβατες, 10 στην πρωτη θεση και 550 στην τριτη!!! Ηταν δηλαδη κλασσικο steerage ship!!! Κιβωτια και ανθρωποι "ατακτως ερριμενοι"!

Εδω μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *Canadia* το 1900 οταν ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα HAPAG πλοια που πηγαιναν στην Βραζιλια

Myrtoon.jpg

Φωτογραφια σαρωμενη απο το προσωπικο μου αντιτυπο του καταπληκτικου βιβλιου 
N.R.P.Bonsor, _North Atlantic Seaway_,  Brookside Publications, Jersey Channel Islands, 1983, σελις 399

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα στοιχεια που εδωσα παρα πανω αναφερουν οτι το *Μυρτωον* ηλθε σε Ελληνικα χερια το 1910.

Ιδου δυο αρθρα για το πλοιο και τα "κατωρθωματα του
απο το _Σκριπ_ της 6ης Ιουνιου 1910 και το _Εμπρος_ της 7ης Ιουνιου 1910

*6 Ιουνιου 1910*
19100606 Myrtoon1.jpg
19100606 Myrtoon2.jpg

*7Ιουνιου 1910*
19100706 Myrtoon.jpg

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται, αυτο εδω ειναι το _Αθηναια_Athinaia.jpg
Πηγη: Miramar

Επισης για το τελος του κοιταξτε εδω http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/493.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*OIA*

Φορτηγο του Παπαηλια που προκαλεσε το ενδιαφερον των Βρεττανων λογω του Αγγλικου του ονοματος  (*ΙΑ*)

Εδω σχετικο φιλμακι απο το British Path&#233;  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=36922

IA.jpg

Miramar




> 1140267  Year: 1917    Name: ADRA  Keel: 
>      Type: Cargo ship  Launch Date: 24.11.16     Flag: GBR  Date of completion: 2.17    
>    Tons: 4860  Link: 1528    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 393    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 117.3  Country of build: GBR    Beam: 16.2  Builder: Short Bros.    Material of build: 
>  Location of yard: Pallion    Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> Speed(kn): 1T-  
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Rather well known Greek cargo ship with a sad end...

_Zarifis_ belonged to Leonidas Zarifis, a rich merchant from Odessa, Russia, of Chiot origin. Leonidas Zarifis was involed with Emibricos in banking and as such he helped many Greek shipowners, especially Palios and Diakakis.

Miramar says




> Year: 1901
> Name: ZARIFIS Keel: 
> Type: Cargo ship Launch Date: 22.12.00
> Flag: GRC Date of completion: 2.01
> Tons: 2896 Link: 1530
> DWT: Yard No: 130
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 98.8 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 14.4 Builder: Pickersgill
> ...


Right from the beginning, *Zarifis* was involved in mishaps... Here is one on May 13, 1901

19010513 Zarifis.jpg

One more mishap on June 6, 1913

19130619 Zarifis.jpg

.... and the end as reported in the New York Times on December 3,1915! 

19151203 Zarifis.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *OIA*
> 
> Φορτηγο του Παπαηλια που προκαλεσε το ενδιαφερον των Βρεττανων λογω του Αγγλικου του ονοματος (*ΙΑ*)
> Εδω σχετικο φιλμακι απο το British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=36922
> 
> IA.jpg


Με την ελπίδα ότι είναι το σωστό παραθέτω μιά φωτ/φία του σαν *<ADRA>*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Adra-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Beatrice (1888-1912)_

Δυο δημοσιευσεις, μια ιστορια...  Και ηταν αρκετα μεγαλο... 88 μετρα και κατι!




> IDNo:     1095462     Year:     1888
> Name:     BEATRICE     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     25.7.88
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     9.88
> Tons:     2227     Link:     1380
> DWT:         Yard No:     135
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     88.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     11.9     Builder:     Bartram Haswell
> ...


19121118 Beatrice.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καρυστινακης* ειναι ιστορικο προπολεμικο φορτηγο. Αναφερεται συχνα και απο τον Τζαμτζη. 

Η Ιστορια του ειναι η εξης (Miramar)




> IDNo: 1102726 Year: 1895
> Name: VERBENA Keel: 
> Type: Cargo ship Launch Date: 13.3.95
> Flag: GBR Date of completion: 4.95
> Tons: 2364 Link: 1416
> DWT: Yard No: 213
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 89.3 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 12.5 Builder: Furness Withy
> ...





> VERBENA 2364 1895 J.Lilly & Co 
> KARISTINAKIS 2364 1910 L.A.Caristinakis 
> BEGONA No.1 2364 1915 J.M.Urquijo 
> CAMPFIELD 2364 1917 British Govt 
> MADRID 2364 1919 Figueroa & Campos 
> IMANOL 2364 1923 C.de Zabala 
> MINA COTO 2364 1930 J.Velasco


Εδω το* Καρυστινακης* το 1912 στο τελωνειο Θεσσαλονικης. Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). 

Karystinakhs in Thessaloniki 1912.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το φορτηγο *Δημητριος Ιγγλεσης* σε δυο φωτογραφιες του 1912. Βοηθησε στον Πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο....

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Dimitrios Iggesis 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Dimitrios Igglesis2 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Το φορτηγο *Δημητριος Ιγγλεσης* βοηθησε στον Πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο....

Στις 25 Νοεμβριου ανεκοινωθει οτι το πλοιο ειχε βυθισθει.. Επομενως το Miramar εκανε λαθος εδω

19161125 Dimitros Igglesis.jpg




> IDNo: 1098418 Year: 1891
> Name: RED JACKET Keel: 
> Type: Cargo ship Launch Date: 3.11.91
> Flag: GBR Date of completion: 11.91
> Tons: 2088 Link: 1519
> DWT: Yard No: 282
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 85.3 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 11.6 Builder: Thompson, J.L.
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Δεσποινα Μιχαλινου*

Αλλο παλιο φορτηγο που το βλεπουμε εδω σε φωτογραφιες του Γαζιαδη καθως μετεφερε τον Βουλγαρικο στρατο στο Δεδε Αγατς (Αλεξανδρουπολη) το 1912

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Despoina Mihalinou 1912 GAziades.JPG

Despoina Mihalinou2 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Χαθηκε και αυτο το 1917




> IDNo: 5602846 Year: 1907
> Name: DESPINA G.MICHALINOS Keel: 
> Type: Cargo ship Launch Date: 11.5.07
> Flag: GRC Date of completion: 6.07
> Tons: 2827 Link: 1413
> DWT: Yard No: 745
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 100.9 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 14.5 Builder: Gray
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ατμοπλοιο *ΕΛΠΙΣ* ανηκε στον Παληο για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.

Εδω η ανακοινωση της αγορας του στις 23 Ιανουαριου 1921

19210123 Elpis.jpg




> *Louise Roth*
> 
> Built by Wm. Gray & Co Ltd, West Hartlepool, England, 1901. 
> 
> 3434 gross tons; 331 (bp) feet long; 47 feet wide. 
> 
> Steam triple expansion engine, single screw.  
> 
> Built for British owners, British flag, in 1901 and named _Louise Roth_. Roth SN Co. 
> ...


Και εδω ενα απο τα δρομολογια του στις 9 Μαρτιου 1921!!!

19210309 Elpis.jpg

14/11/1921

19211114 Elpis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Με Χριστουγεννιατικες ευχες παρουσιαζω στον φιλο _karolos_ και σε ολους τους αλλους  το φορτηγο του Αγγελη *ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ*, ενα ωραιο σκαρι με ιστορια που χαθηκε προ εκατο ετων στην ΝΔ Κορνουαλλη  καθως μετεφερε αραβοσιτο απο τα Σουλινα της Ρουμανιας στο Λοντοντερρυ. 

Πλοιο του 1890, ανηκε στην εταιρεια  Burrell & Son. Πηγε στην Αυστραλια για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1890.

Η σπανια καρτποσταλ ηταν στο www.delcampe.net περιπου προ ενος ετους. Μαλλον εχει πουληθει

*STRATHAVON* 

2.672 gross tons. Lb: 298'9" x 41'2". (91.1 x 12.6 meters) 
Single screw. Triple expansion engine. 

Cargo vessel built by Russell & Co Cartsdyke Mid, Port Glasgow for William Burrell & Son, Glasgow. Between 1896-98 (exact dates unknown) chartered by Intercolonial Steam Ship Co, Australia. 1899 owned by Harvey & Co., St. John's, Newfoundland. 

1902 owned by E Angelis, Piraeus, vessel renamed Karolos. 

Abandoned and sunk on 12 January 1910 off Scilly on passage Sulina for Londonderry with maize


http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/burrell.htm



> *Burrell & Son, Glasgow 1850-1939*
> 
> The Burrell family was of Northumbrian origin, and grandfather George Burrell moved to Glasgow in the early 1830s. By 1856-1857 George was established as a shipping and forwarding agent at Port Dundas, the Glasgow terminus of the Forth and Clyde Canal. In the following year he was joined by his son (Sir William's father), and henceforward the firm traded under the name of Burrell and Son. Initially its shipowning was confined to vessels small enough to transit the Canal, but in 1866 it took a half-share in an ocean-going steamer and by 1875 a further six steamers had been built for them. Two bore the prefix "Strath," which continued to be used by Burrell and Son throughout the firm's existence.
> 
> In 1876, the future 'Sir William' entered the firm at the age of 15, and on his father's death in 1885 he and his eldest brother George took over the management. Burrell and Son was already prospering, but under their shrewd direction it reached a position of international standing in worldwide tramping and in ship management.
> 
> The Burrell brothers undoubtedly had the Midas touch. George kept abreast of developments in marine engineering while William specialized in the commercial side. Their fortunes were based on a steady nerve, foresight and breathtaking boldness. The formula was quite simple. In times of depression they would order a large number of ships at rock-bottom prices, calculating that the vessels would be coming off the stocks when the slump was reaching an end. Burrell and Son was then in a position to attract cargoes because it had ships available and could undercut its rivals. Then, after several years of highly profitable trading, the brothers would sell the fleet in a boom period and lie low until the next slump occurred, at which point the cycle would begin again. It sounds easy, and Burrell himself described it as making money like slate-stones, but none of the firms' competitors was bold enough to take such risks.
> 
> The operation was repeated twice on a large scale. In 1893-1894 twelve new ships were built for the fleet of Burrell and Son at a time when the industry was in a very depressed state. A few years later, advantage was taken of the current high prices obtainable for shipping and every vessel flying the Burrell house flag was sold. After going into semi-retirement for several years, in 1905, William and George rocked the shipping world by ordering no fewer than twenty steamers ; a further eight were delivered in 1909-1910. After a few years of prosperous trading the brothers once again decided to capitalize on the rise in the market value of ships, a rise which became dramatic after the outbreak of the First World War. Between 1913 and 1916 almost the entire fleet was sold, including vessels which were still on the stocks. With his share of the proceeds shrewdly invested, William Burrell devoted remainder of his long life to what became an all-consuming passion, the amassing of a vast art collection





> IDNo:     1097666     Year:     1890
> Name:     STRATHAVON     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     17.6.90
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     7.90
> Tons:     2672     Link:     1588
> DWT:         Yard No:     228
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     91.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     12.6     Builder:     Russell
> ...


Karolos2.jpg

Karolos.jpg

KarolosG.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> το φορτηγο του Αγγελη *ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ*, ενα ωραιο σκαρι με ιστορια που χαθηκε προ εκατο ετων στην νοτιο Ιταλια καθως μετεφερε αραβοσιτο απο τα Σουλινα της Ρουμανιας στο Λοντοντερρυ.


Νίκο, τα νησιά Scilly όπου και ναυάγησε το σκάφος δεν είναι στη Σικελία αλλά στην ΝΔ άκρη της Αγγλίας...

----------


## dgalon

> *<Tarantia (1) (1911 - 4,938 gt)*
> *ex- Kirkfield, 1916 purchased from Kirkfield Shipping Co renamed Tarantia, 1937 sold to Greece renamed Leontios Teryazos. >*
> 
> *Έχουμε κάτι σχετικό , καμιά πληροφορία περί τίνος πρόκειται*


Καλησπέρα Τοξότη,

το ΛΕΟΝΤΙΟΣ ΤΕΡΙΑΖΟΣ ήταν ένα από τα πλοία που επιτάχθηκαν από τον γερμανικό στρατό στο  Bordeaux της Γαλλίας τον Ιούνιο του 1940, κατά την διάρκεια εκφόρτωσης σίτου από το Montreal του Καναδά. 
Το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με τις αναφορές των γερμανικών πολεμικών αρχείων του Freiburg και της NARA, έχει μεγάλη ιστορία.
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ στο Chronik. Είναι στα γερμανικά αλλά με μια μηχανή μετάφρασης δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

http://www.historisches-marinearchiv...here_value=178

Χαιρετώ
DG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καλησπέρα Τοξότη,
> 
> το ΛΕΟΝΤΙΟΣ ΤΕΡΙΑΖΟΣ ήταν ένα από τα πλοία που επιτάχθηκαν από τον γερμανικό στρατό στο Bordeaux της Γαλλίας τον Ιούνιο του 1940, κατά την διάρκεια εκφόρτωσης σίτου από το Montreal του Καναδά. 
> Το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με τις αναφορές των γερμανικών πολεμικών αρχείων του Freiburg και της NARA, έχει μεγάλη ιστορία.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ στο Chronik. Είναι στα γερμανικά αλλά με μια μηχανή μετάφρασης δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> http://www.historisches-marinearchiv...here_value=178
> 
> Χαιρετώ
> DG


Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το προπολεμικο *Καλλιοπη*  του Πατερα στο λιμανι του Βολου.

0401.jpg

Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Η ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/e-photos?page=1

Αλλα στοιχεια εδω   http://7seasvessels.com/?p=59389


*Απο το Miramar*



Year:
1910

Name:
HIMALAIA
Keel:



Type:
Cargo ship
Launch Date:
13.12.09

Flag:
AUH
Date of completion:
1.10


Tons:
4948


DWT:


Yard No:
167

Length overall:


Ship Design:



LPP:
118.9
Country of build:
GBR

Beam:
16.0
Builder:
Northumberland SB Co

Material of build:


Location of yard:
Howdon-on-Tyne

Number ofscrews/Mchy/
Speed(kn):
1T-11











Subsequent History:17 KERMANSHAH - 22 OCEANA - 27 NYMPHE - 28 KALLIOPI
Disposal Data:sm/t (U-402) 55.27N/26.08W 7.2.43 [Saint John NB-London, steel & lumber]

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πριν < Kermanshah > και < Nymphe > της Καλλιόπης 


*Kermanshah
*
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...%281910%29.jpg


*Nymphe* http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?155488

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το *Μαιανδρος* πουληθηκε σε Νορβηγους πλοιοκτητες και ονομασθηκε *Nidarholm* τοτε.  Παρεμεινε ενεργο κατα την διαρκεια των επομενων 40 ετων, μεχρι το 1964.  Εδω μια φωτογραφια του απο το 1960.  Την σβυσαμε κατα συμβουλη του  _Ellinis_.



Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι το σωστό (δε γνωρίζω ποιό ήταν το διεγραμένο )

  Year: 1920 – Name: MEANDROS – Type: Cargo ship – Launch Date: 30.7.20 – Flag: GRC – Date of completion: 11.20 – GRT: 2468 - Yard No: 986 - LPP: 91.7 – Country of build: GBR – Beam: 13.3 – Builder: Thornycroft - Location of yard: Woolston – Number of screws/Mchy/Speed(kn): 1T-9.5
  Subsequent History: 25 NIDARHOLM
  Disposal Data: BU Mathildedal 2q.64
  “Source : Miramar Ship Index, by arrangement”


http://7seasvessels.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/B-4463-Nidarholm-1920-rederiet-Borg-Finland.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Yπαρχει καμία.πληροφορία. για το Moldova του βλασσοοπουλου?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το προπολεμικο *Καλλιοπη*  του Πατερα στο λιμανι του Βολου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133382
> 
> Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 
> 
> Πηγη: Η ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/e-photos?page=1
> 
> Αλλα στοιχεια εδω   http://7seasvessels.com/?p=59389
> ...


Ας αναλύσουμε λίγο τα στοιχεία που δίνει τηλεγραφικά το Miramar. Η ολική χωρητικότητα των 4.948 κόρων που αναφέρεται στο Miramar και η καθαρή χωρητικότητα των 3.119 κόρων (που δεν αναφέρεται στο Miramar) φάινεται πως άλλαξε το 1933 ή από νέα καταμέτρηση ή μετά από κάποια μετασκευή έτσι μετά το 1934 αναφέρεται ολική χωρητικότητα 4.965 κόροι και καθαρή χωρητικότητα 3.120 κόροι όπως φάινεται από τα συνημμένα αποσπασματα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping). 
Είχε μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 118,9 μέτρα, πλάτος 16 μέτρα, το καμπούνι (που φάινεται στη φωτογραφία του Τοξότη παραπάνω) είχε μήκος 12,8 μέτρα, το ακομοδέσιο είχε μήκος 34,1 μέτρα και το πούπι (που βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο στην παρπάνω φωτογραφία) είχε μήκος 9,45 μέτρα. Το κινούσε μια παλινδρομκή ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 415 ίππους , τον ατμό έδιναν τρία καζάνια με πίεση ατμού 180 psi (12,4 ατμόσφαιρες), η ταχύτητά του το 1918 ήταν 9,5 κόμβοι όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*.

Το βαπόρι όντως αξίζει μια θέση στο θέμα των ιστορικώ φορτηγών μια και είχε εντυπωσιακή ιστορία. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1910 στο Νιούκαστλ σαν Himalaia για την Αυστρουγγρική Himalaia SS Co.
 Τον Αύγουστο του 1914 με την έκρηξη του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου παροπλίστηκε στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης, τον Απρίλιο του 1917 επιτάχτηκε από τις ΗΠΑ αγοράστηκε από την Kerr Navigation Co και ονομάστηκε Kermanshah με αμερικάνικη σημαία,  τον Αύγουστο του 1918 επιτάχτηκε από το αμερικάνικο ναυτικό και έγινε το USS Kermanshah με διακριτικό 1473 και έκανε τράι ταξίδια στη Γαλλία μεταφέροντας στρατιωτικά εφόδια (περισσότερα για τα ταξίδια μπορέιτε να δείτε *εδώ*). ΜΕτά τη λήξη του πολέμου επιστρέφεται στην Kerr Navigation Co.

Το 1922 επιστρέφεται στην Ουγγαρία και μετονομάζεται Oceana για την Oceana Sea Navigation Co Ltd. Το 1927 αγοράζεται από τους γιούς του Νικόλαου Λυκιαρδόπουλου Παναγή και Γεράσιμο και μετονομάζεται Νύμφη (Nymphe) με ελληνική σημαία.

 Ένα χρόνο αργότερα το 1928 αγοράζεται από τον Διαμαντή Πατέρα και μετονομαζεται Καλλιόπη. 
Στις 7 Φεβρουαρίου του 1943 συμμετέχει στην συμμαχική νηοπομπή SC118 έχοντας ξεκινήσει από το Halifax φορτωμένο με 6.500 τόνους χάλυβα και ξυλεία (φορτία δύσκολα ακόμα και σήμερα). Οι Γερμανοί ήξεραν τη θέση της νηπομπής αφοή τρεις μέρες πριν μια φωτοβιλίδα που εκτοξέυτηκε κατά λάθος από το νορβηγικό φορτηγό _Annik_ πρόδοσε τη θάση τους. Το Καλλίοπη βυθίστηκε από το γeρμαρνικό υποβρύχιο U 402 το πρωί της 7 Φεβρουαρίου 1943 στο στίγμα 55.27 Β 26.08 Δ, από το πλήρωμά του χάθηκαν τέσσερις και σωθηκαν 32 άτομα (περισσότερα εδώ κι εδώ)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Yπαρχει καμία.πληροφορία. για το Moldova του βλασσοοπουλου?


Είχε καθαρή χωρητικότητα 4.083 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 2.572 κόρους, είχε μήκος 11,9 μέτρα, πλάτος 47,7 μέτρα, το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 261 ίππων, περισσότερα στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping είναι η εγγραφή με αριθμό 79663.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1911 στη Γερμανία σαν Aenne Rickmers. Η έκρηξη του του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου το βρήκε στο Πορτ Σάιντ όπου κατασχέθηκε από τους Βρετανούς. Το Γενάρη του 1915 μετατράπηκε σε υδροπλανοφόρο μεταφέροντας δύο υδροπλάνα στα κουβούσια των πρυμιών αμπαριών που τα ανεβοκατέβαζε με τις μπίγες του. Συμμετείχε στον βομβαρδισμό της Σμύρνης, το Μάρτιο του 1915 τορπιλίστηκε από τουρκικό τορπιλοβόλο, και εγκαταλείφτηκε στο λιμάνι του Μούδρου μέχρι τον Μάιο που επισκευάστηκε προσωρινά και ταξίδεψε μέχρι την Αλεξάνδρεια. 
Τον Αύγουστο του 1915 ενεργοποιήθηκε για το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό σαν HMS Anne σαν εφοδιαστικό και έδρασε στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα υποστηρίζοντας την επανάσταση των Αράβων ενάντια στους Τούρκους (ναι η γνωστή ιστορία του Λώρενς της Αραβίας).

Στις 29 Ιανουαρίου του 1919 μετατράπηκε πάλι σε εμπορικό και μετέφερε κάρβουνο μέχρι το 1922.

Το 1922 το αγόρασε ο Βλασσόπουλος και το ονόμασε Ιθάκη με ελληνική σημαία. Το 1939 ονομάστηκε Moldova με ρουμάνικη σημαία αλλά όπως βλέπετε στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping ιδιοκτήτης φάινεται ο Capt S. N. Vlassopoul(os) και μετά το 1941 αναφέρεται η εταιρεία Gia Ithaka de Vapores SA (υποθέτω ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης της ήταν Ιθακήσιος :Uncomfortableness: ).
Το 1949 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Wallem & Co και ονομάστηκε Jagharat. 
Το 1954 ξαναονομάστηκε Moldova και πουλήθηκε για κόψιμο στο Χόνγκ Κονγκ το 1958 όπως βλέπουμε εδώ.

Παρακάτω το βλεπουμε στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.
RFA_Anne.JPG
Πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Yπαρχει καμία.πληροφορία. για το Moldova του βλασσοοπουλου?


 http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...oldova-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...oldova-02.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό δεν είναι προπολεμικό είναι SD14 δηλαδή τουλάχιστον μετά τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960 (το συγκεκριμένο κατασκευάστηκε το 1971).
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από το προπολεμικό Moldova του Βλασσόπουλο που είδαμε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πριν < Kermanshah > και < Nymphe > της Καλλιόπης 
> 
> 
> *Nymphe*


To NYMPHE της δεύτερη φωτογραφίας έχει αγγλική σημαία και έδρα το Liverpool.
Όπως μας παρουσίασε ο Παναγιώτης, βλέπουμε οτι το ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ του θέματος είχε και ως ΝΥΜΦΗ ελληνική σημαία.
Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Βόλου.
Kalliopi.jpg

Και εδώ υπάρχει άλλη μια ως ουγγρικό OCEANA.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτό δεν είναι προπολεμικό είναι SD14 δηλαδή τουλάχιστον μετά τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960 (το συγκεκριμένο κατασκευάστηκε το 1971).
> Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από το προπολεμικό Moldova του Βλασσόπουλο που είδαμε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.


Με συγχωρείτε αλλά ξεχάστηκα ότι ήμουν στα <προπολεμικά> και απάντησα για το MOLDOVA με αυτές τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .............
> Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Βόλου.
> Kalliopi.jpg
> ..........


Κι αλλη μια λεπτομερης φωτογραφια του *Καλλιοπη* απο την ιδια πηγη http://81.186.130.244/photos_3751

Kalliopi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Kehrea  (Κεχρεα)* στο Βολο απο την γνωστο ψηφιακο αρχειο http://81.186.130.244/photos_5176
Κεχραια.jpg
Το Miramar δινει



> Tregarth 1912 – 1920, Corcliff 1920 – 1933, Kehrea 1933 - 1941
> Launched : 28.06.1912          In service : 07.1912
> Builder : Dunlop Bremner & Co – Inch Yard
> Owner : T.N. Epiphaniades
> Tonnage : 1606 gt   1118 Nrt     1968 dwt
> Dimensions in feet: 276.0 X 40.1 X 18.4
> Propulsion : T 3 Cylinder Dunlop Bremner // 227NHP
> Speed:8
> Subsequent history:   Bombarded by Aircraft subsequently sunk Frangolimano Bay S.E Crete 24.04.1941


Εδω http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?142045 αναφερεται:



> Kehrea SS was a Greek Cargo Steamer of 1,968 tons built in 1912 by Dunlop  Bremner & Co, Port Glasgow, Yard No 270 for Rea Shipping Company,  Liverpool as the TREGARTH SS. 
> In 1920 she was purchased by Cory Colliers  Ltd and renamed CORCLIFF. 
> In 1933 she was purchased by  T.N.Epiphaniades, Piraeus, Greece and renamed KEHREA. 
> On the 24th April 1941 she was bombed and sunk in an air raid in the Bay of Frangolimano, SE Crete.


Επισης φωτογραφια εδω  http://www.shipspotters.nl/viewtopic...=297&start=360

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με τον Lloyd's Register of Shipping η ολική χωρητικότητα του Κεχρέα ήταν 1968 κόροι δηλαδή είναι σωστή αυτή του wrecksite και αυτή που γράφει το Miramar σαν DWT, 1.606 κόροι ήταν οι κόροι χωρητικότητας κάτω από το κύριο κατάστρμα και όχι η ολική (και η σωστή συντομογραφία είναι grt η συντομογραφία που χρησιμοποιεί το Miramar gt χρησιμοποιείται μετά το 1969 οπότε καταργήθηκαν οι κόροι). Αντίθετα η καθαρή χωρητικότητα που δίνει το Miramar 1.118 κόροι συμφωνέι με τον Lloyd's Register, όπως και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία.

Παρόλο που το wrecksite μνημονέυει σαν πηγή του το Dictionary of Disasters at sea δεν συμφωνέι με αυτά που αναφέρονται εκεί:
The Greek steamship Kehrea was bombed and sunk by German aircraft on April 24th, 1941, in the Bay of Frangolimano, during the invasion of Greece.
(ίσως χρησιμοποίησαν την δίτομη έκδοση του 1969 και όχι τη νέα διορθωμένη του 1994).

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου όρμο του Φραγκολίμανου στη ΝΑ Κρήτηισως έγινε σύγχυση με το Φραγκοκάστελο αλλά αυτό είναι στην ΝΔ Κρήτη. Αν δει κάποιος την κατάσταση στις 24 Απριλίου του 1941 *εδώ* θα δούμε ότι μόνο ένα πλοίο βυθίστικε στην Κρήτη στη Σούδα και οι περισσότεροι βομβαρδισμοί ήταν στον Κορινθιακό, στο Σαρωνικό, στον αργολικό και στα νησιά Μήλο και Κύθνο. Αν σκεφτέι κα΄ποιος ότι οι Γερμανοί προσπαθούσαν να ανακόψουν την εκκένωση της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας από τα συμμαχικά στρατεύματα είναι απίθανο να εξαπέλυσαν αεροπορική επίθεση στη νότια Κρήτη που δεν πέπει αν υπήρχε τίποτα ενώ την ίδια ώρα μεταγωγικά φόρτωναν στρατεύματα και τον εξοπλισμό τους στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα.
Το πιθανότερο έιναι να βομβαρδίστηκε το Κεχρέα στον όρμο του Φραγκολίμανου στην Κορινθία στο Σαρωνικό στο στίγμα 37° 50,8' Β 23 07,00' Α (στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία του χάρτη *εδώ*).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Κονιστρα_ του Επιφανιαδη στον Βολο. Απο το ψηφιακο αρχειο του δημου Βολου. http://81.186.130.244/photos_3667
Konistra.jpg
Κατα το http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=14578



> 


Bombed and beached at Suda Bay 29/4/1941, salvaged by German forces,  later scuttled at Marseille, raised and left 12/7/1946 for breaking at  Fos



> Year:
> 
> 1907
> 
> Name:
> LAMINGTON
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

> Yπαρχει καμία.πληροφορία. για το Moldova του βλασσοοπουλου?





> Το Γενάρη του 1915 μετατράπηκε σε υδροπλανοφόρο μεταφέροντας δύο υδροπλάνα στα κουβούσια των πρυμιών αμπαριών που τα ανεβοκατέβαζε με τις μπίγες του. Συμμετείχε στον βομβαρδισμό της Σμύρνης, το Μάρτιο του 1915 τορπιλίστηκε από τουρκικό τορπιλοβόλο, και εγκαταλείφτηκε στο λιμάνι του Μούδρου μέχρι τον Μάιο που επισκευάστηκε προσωρινά και ταξίδεψε μέχρι την Αλεξάνδρεια.


Nα ανεβάσουμε και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου όταν έφερε ακόμη το όνομα ANNE RICKMERS και χρησίμευε ως υδροπλανοφόρο του αγγλικού Π.Ν. Μάλιστα η φωτογραφία το δείχνει στο Μούδρο όταν είχε προσαραχθεί εκούσια κατόπιν του τορπιλισμού για τον οποίο μας έγραψε ο Παναγιώτης.

Anne.jpg
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο "Before the Aircraft Carrier".

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν έχω υπόψη μου όρμο του Φραγκολίμανου στη ΝΑ Κρήτηισως έγινε σύγχυση με το Φραγκοκάστελο αλλά αυτό είναι στην ΝΔ Κρήτη. Αν δει κάποιος την κατάσταση στις 24 Απριλίου του 1941 *εδώ* θα δούμε ότι μόνο ένα πλοίο βυθίστικε στην Κρήτη στη Σούδα και οι περισσότεροι βομβαρδισμοί ήταν στον Κορινθιακό, στο Σαρωνικό, στον αργολικό και στα νησιά Μήλο και Κύθνο. Αν σκεφτέι κα΄ποιος ότι οι Γερμανοί προσπαθούσαν να ανακόψουν την εκκένωση της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας από τα συμμαχικά στρατεύματα είναι απίθανο να εξαπέλυσαν αεροπορική επίθεση στη νότια Κρήτη που δεν πέπει αν υπήρχε τίποτα ενώ την ίδια ώρα μεταγωγικά φόρτωναν στρατεύματα και τον εξοπλισμό τους στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα.
> Το πιθανότερο έιναι να βομβαρδίστηκε το Κεχρέα στον όρμο του Φραγκολίμανου στην Κορινθία στο Σαρωνικό στο στίγμα 37° 50,8' Β 23 07,00' Α (στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία του χάρτη *εδώ*).


Σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου Παναγιώτη. Στο "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες" διαβάζουμε πως το πλοίο βυθίστηκε ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στον όρμο του Σοφικού (Κεχρεών). Ευτυχώς δεν υπήρχαν ανθρώπινες απώλειες καθώς το πλήρωμα πρόλαβε να βγει με τις λέμβους στη στεριά. Το ναυάγιο του εκπλειστηριάστηκε στο τέλος του 1950 για να διαλυθεί ως σκραπ.

----------


## ithakos

Eυχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφορίες να είστε καλα

----------


## τοξοτης

> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...oldova-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...oldova-02.html


Προς εξιλέωση μου για το λάθος μου τα παρακάτω που βρήκα.



*HMS Anne* 
_Type:_ seaplane carrier 
_Class:_ German 
_Country:_ United Kingdom 
_Establishment of the keel?_ 
_Running water:_ 16 2nd 1911, Rickmers, Bremerhaven (Germany) as the steamer *SS Aenne Rickmers* 
_Completion:_ 29 3rd 1911 
_Classification in Services:_ 5 8th 1915 (officially, otherwise, 1st 1915 - see History) 
_Withdrawal of service:_ 8 8th 1917 

_Length:_ 111.8 m (probably only approximate size) 
_Width:_ 14.5 m (probably only approximate size) 
_Draught:_ 8.2 m (probably only approximate size) 
_Displacement:_ 4083 GRT 

_Propulsion:_ steam engine? hp, 1 screw 
_Boilers?_ (Coal) 
_Speed:_ 11 knots 

_Armament:_ 1 x 76.2 (1xI) 
_Aircraft:_ 2 seaplanes 

_Crew:?_ Men 

*History:* 

 Originally the German commercial steamer *SS Aenne Rickmers*  (company Rickmers Line / Reism&#252;hlen Rickmers, Rhederei & Schiffbau  AG, Bremen) seized by the British Navy in Port Said at the beginning of  the first 4th World War August 1914. 
 In November of 1914 (?) Converted to a seaplane carrier since January 1915  and used by the allies in the Mediterranean and Indian Ocean.  Originally was to be loaned to the French to patrol the Syrian coast. 
11th March 1915 heavily damaged the Turkish torpedo repaired by June 1915th 
5th August 1915 formally included in the state of the Royal Navy. 
6th August 1915 renamed *HMS Anne.* 
8th August 1917 excluded from the state of the Royal Navy. 
 In January 1918 sold for civilian service. 
 In 1939 renamed to *Ithaki* and in the same year in the service of _Wall & Co.. Ltd.._ In *Moldova.* 
 In 1954 renamed *Jagrahat,* but already the following year, again bore the name *Moldova.* 
 From September 1958 scrapped Hong Kong. 

*Service Details* 

18th January 1915 reported on the seaplane *Aenne Rickmers* troop movements west of Beersheba. 
19th January 1915 reported on the seaplane *Aenne Rickmers* 10,000 troops near Beersheba. 
11th March 1915: During participation in the naval blockade of Smyrna *Aenne Rickmers* was torpedoed in the front of the Turkish torpedo boat hull *Demir Hissar,* but the cargo timber and timely running ashore spared it from sinking. After temporary repairs of the ship *HMS Reliance* was completely repaired in Alexandria, after which the ship was already completed under the name *HMS Anne* transferred to the Royal Navy. 
31st April 1916 leaving *Anne*  to the reconstruction of Malta. French seaplane service operating from  the ship was removed from the squad and moved into the lagoon near Port  Said. 
21st June 1916 sailed *the HMS Ben-my-Chrea* deployment to the Suez to the Red Sea, while the *HMS Anne* was reconstructed at the same time in Malta, and armed with 76.2 mm cannon. 
6th August 1916, *Anne*  met with French forces and the observation seaplanes carry weapons for  their attacking Mersin and successfully bombed some targets. 
12th August 1916, *Anne* returned to Port Said. 
27th August 1916 after a successful assault on El Afuleh searched HMS Raven II, the mines and submarines north of Antalya, while *Anne* has returned to Port Said. 
1st September 1916 *Anne* had sailed into the Red Sea as substitute for injured Raven II . 
1st March 1917 was *Anne* (also has not considered as a seaplane carrier) were replaced balloon ship *City of Oxford.* 

*http://en.valka.cz/viewtopic.php/t/50620*

----------


## τοξοτης

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι γι αυτό το πλοίο που βρήκα τυχαιά και που απο το 1933 μέχρι και το 1946/47 έφερε το όνομα <ΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΑΠΑ>

Completed 1/1915,4447grt, by Wm. Gray, West Hartlepool (841) for Morel Bros., Cardiff,GBR
1922 NOLIEMENT,Longueil SS Co Ltd,London,GBR
1927 DARIUS, Tempus Shipping, Cardiff,GBR
*1933 MARIKA PROTOPAPA, P.A.Protopapas,Hydra,GRC*
*1939 MARIKA PROTOPAPA,Panos Protopapas,Hydra,GRC*
1947 POLAC, Saint Joseph Tramp Sg Co SA (controlled from Genoa),Panama City,PAN
1954 BALBOA, Cia de Nav Cocle SA (controlled from Genoa,),Panama City,PAN
Broken up at Savona, arrived 17/5/1959.[SADEL]


http://7seasvessels.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/NOLISEMENT1915.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε τοξοτη, φορτηγο ηταν και το ονομα του ηταν Nolisement οχι Noliement
Κοιτα εδω  http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/morel.shtml
Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πλοίο και την ιστορία του τα βρήκα τυχαία ψαχνοντας για κάτι άλλο.Θεωρόντας σωστό το δημοσίευμα , ότι είναι δηλαδή το πρώτο Ελληνικό πλοίο που βυθίστηκε είπα να το βάλω στα ιστορικά φορτηγά.
Το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα είναι δείγμα αντίθεσης μεταξύ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΑΣ και απανθρωπιάς.
Αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί ζητώ συγγνώμη.

..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................

Εβδομήντα χρόνια πριν, το ατμόπλοιο «Διαμαντής» ήταν το πρώτο  ελληνικό πλοίο που βυθίστηκε στη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Όσα  ακολούθησαν τότε έγιναν πρωτοσέλιδο στα μεγαλύτερα έντυπα της εποχής  και σήμερα τα θυμίζει μια επιτύμβια αναμνηστική στήλη στην Ιρλανδία.
 Στις 3 Οκτωβρίου του 1939 το εμπορικό ατμόπλοιο «Διαμαντής»,  ιδιοκτησία της οικογένειας Πατέρα από τις Οινούσσες, έπλεε ανοικτά των  βρετανικών ακτών. Είχε φορτώσει 7.500 τόνους μαγγάνιο από το Φρίταουν  της Σιέρα Λεόνε και κατευθυνόταν στο Μπάροου Ίνφερνες, βόρεια του  Λίβερπουλ. «Το “Διαμαντής” βρισκόταν 60 μίλια ανοικτά των ακτών και  μόλις είχε περάσει το Λαντς Εντ, το πιο δυτικό άκρο της Βρετανίας. Στην  ίδια περιοχή όμως βρισκόταν σε περιπολία και με σκοπό να βυθίσει  συμμαχικά πλοία το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο U-35. Έναν μήνα πριν η Αγγλία  είχε κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στη Γερμανία και τα υποβρύχια των ναζί είχαν  αναλάβει δράση», διηγείται ο κ. Βαγγέλης Αγγελάκος, δήμαρχος Οινουσσών  και ανιψιός του υποπλοίαρχου του «Διαμαντή» Ζαννή Λαιμού.
 Όπως του είχε διηγηθεί ο θείος του, οι Γερμανοί έκαναν σήματα πως  επρόκειτο να τορπιλίσουν το πλοίο, διότι μετέφερε πρώτη ύλη για τη  πολεμική βιομηχανία της Αγγλίας. Ζήτησαν μάλιστα από τον καπετάνιο  Πανάγο Πατέρα να μη στείλει SΟS γιατί στην περιοχή περιπολούσε και το  βρετανικό ναυτικό. Ο Γερμανός καπετάνιος Βέρνερ Λοτ γνωστοποίησε στον  Έλληνα καπετάνιο πως θα βύθιζε το πλοίο, όμως θα περισυνέλεγε το πλήρωμά  του.
 «Ήταν απόγευμα αλλά στην περιοχή είχε πολύ πούσι, η ορατότητα ήταν  μικρή και η θάλασσα πολύ φουρτουνιασμένη. Το υποβρύχιο ανέβηκε στην  επιφάνεια και με το κανονάκι του έριξε μερικές προειδοποιητικές βολές  για να δείξει πως δεν αστειεύεται. Τα 28 μέλη του πληρώματος, όλοι τους  Έλληνες, μπήκαν στις βάρκες του “Διαμαντή” κι έφτασαν στο υποβρύχιο»,  περιγράφει ο κ. Αγγελάκος.
 «Στους Έλληνες προσφέραμε φαγητό, τσιγάρα, κουβέρτες και μέρος για να  κοιμηθούν», θυμάται o 92χρονος σήμερα Βίλι Γιάκομπ, ένας από τους τρεις  Γερμανούς ναύτες του U-35, από τους συνολικά 42, που βρίσκονται εν ζωή.  Το καλοκαίρι μάλιστα ο Γιάκομπ ετοιμάζεται να επισκεφθεί τις Οινούσσες  για να γνωρίσει από κοντά τους απογόνους των Ελλήνων ναυτικών.
 Το SΟS. Το πρώτο που ρώτησε ο Λοτ τον Πατέρα ήταν αν είχε στείλει  SΟS. Εκείνος δεν μπόρεσε να το αρνηθεί, αλλά και οι Γερμανοί είχαν  πιάσει το μήνυμα στον δικό τους ασύρματο. «Δεν ήταν καλό αυτό που  έκανες. Τώρα όλα τα αγγλικά αεροπλάνα θα μας ψάχνουν», του απάντησε ο  Γερμανός καπετάνιος, αλλά τον διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν επρόκειτο να αλλάξει  γνώμη και θα έσωζε τους Έλληνες. Λίγο αργότερα κάλεσε τον Πανάγο Πατέρα  να δει από το περισκόπιο τη βύθιση του «Διαμαντή» με τρεις τορπίλες. «Το  πλοίο τυλίχτηκε στις φλόγες. Ακούστηκαν 3-4 εκρήξεις και άρχισε να  βυθίζεται», διηγιόταν ο υποπλοίαρχος Ζαννής Λαιμός. Έτσι, το «Διαμαντής»  έγινε ιστορικά το πρώτο ελληνικό πλοίο που βυθίστηκε στη διάρκεια του  Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
 Οι 28 Έλληνες ναυτικοί, οι περισσότεροι από τις Οινούσσες, πέρασαν 36  ώρες μέσα στο γερμανικό υποβρύχιο. «Όταν επέστρεψαν στο νησί, κανένας  τους δεν είχε να πει κάτι το αρνητικό για τους Γερμανούς. Όλοι έλεγαν  πόσο καλά τους είχαν φερθεί, αν και επισήμαναν πως τότε Ελλάδα και  Γερμανία δεν είχαν εμπλακεί σε μεταξύ τους πόλεμο. Ο θείος μου μάλιστα  κάθε φορά που διηγιόταν την ιστορία, μου έλεγε “οι Γερμανοί μάς έσωσαν  τις ζωές μας”», θυ μάται ο κ. Αγγελάκος. Στην Ιρλανδία. Τις βραδινές  ώρες της 4ης Οκτωβρίου 1939 το υποβρύχιο προσέγγισε τις δυτικές ακτές  της Ιρλανδίας, που ήταν ουδέτερη χώρα. «Το U-35 έφτασε στον κόλπο του  Βέντρι, ένα μικρό ψαροχώρι, για να αποβιβάσει τους Έλληνες. Επειδή η  βάρκα του υποβρυχίου χωρούσε μόλις 4 άτομα, κάναμε συνολικά 7 δρομολόγια  για να φτάσουν όλοι με ασφάλεια στην ακτή», θυμάται ο Χανς Τίμε, ένας  ακόμη επιζών του γερμανικού υποβρυχίου. Είκοσι χρόνων τότε με την  ειδικότητα του ναύτη, ο Τίμε είχε αναλάβει να μεταφέρει τους Έλληνες  στην ακτή. «Το πλήρωμά μας και οι Έλληνες χαιρετηθήκαμε και κάποιοι  ευχήθηκαν στους άλλους καλή τύχη», είπε ο 90χρονος σήμερα Τίμε στον  Βαγγέλη Αγγελάκο, που έψαξε να βρει τους επιζώντες του μοναδικού  περιστατικού στην ιστορία του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πόλεμου. Από το ελληνικό  πλήρωμα μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει βρεθεί κάποιος εν ζωή.
 «Ήμουν η πρώτη που είδα τους Έλληνες. Ήταν όλοι μαζί, σε μια ομάδα,  και βρέθηκαν στα χωράφια του πατέρα μου. Αμέσως έτρεξα να ζητήσω  βοήθεια», λέει η 80χρονη σήμερα Αϊλίν Κλίρι. Στο Βέντρι στήθηκε μια  μικρή επιχείρηση για τους Έλληνες από όλους τους κατοίκους. «Το χωριό  μάζεψε γάλα, ψωμί, κουβέρτες και ό,τι άλλο είχαμε. Βρήκαμε και μέρος για  να κοιμηθούνε», διηγήθηκε η Κλίρι στους 7 απογόνους του ελληνικού  πληρώματος, οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν στο Βέντρι για να παραστούν στην  τοποθέτηση αναμνηστικής πλάκας για ένα γεγονός που από τον ιρλανδικό και  τον βρετανικό Τύπο περιγράφηκε ως «πράξη ιπποτισμού στη διάρκεια του Β΄  Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου».
 Θρήνος στην Ελλάδα. Στην Ελλάδα η είδηση για τη βύθιση του «Διαμαντή»  σκόρπισε αρχικά το πένθος. «Αύτανδρο βυθίστηκε το “Διαμαντής” με τους  28 ναυτικούς του», διατυμπάνιζαν την επόμενη οι εφημεριδοπώλες, και οι  οικογένειες των ναυτικών είχαν πέσει σε θρήνο», λέει ο κ. Αγγελάκος, και  περιγράφει τη στιγμή που ο καπετάνιος Πανάγος Πατέρας τηλεφώνησε στον  αδελφό του Γιάννη στο Λονδίνο. «Στην αρχή ο Γιάννης δεν πίστευε πως ο  αδελφός του ήταν αυτός που του μιλούσε, αφού τον θεωρούσε νεκρό. Ο  Πανάγος το πρώτο που ρώτησε, αφού του είπε να ειδοποιήσει πως είναι  καλά, ήταν αν το πλοίο τους ήταν ασφαλισμένο για καλά λεφτά». Όταν οι  επιζώντες έφτασαν στα νησιά, τους στήθηκε μεγάλη γιορτή. Λίγες μέρες  αργότερα σχεδόν όλοι τους μπαρκάρισαν με άλλα πλοία, «αφού αυτή ήταν η  ζωή τους», συμπληρώνει ο κ. Αγγελάκος.
*«Ο καπετάνιος μας είχε ανθρωπιά»
*«Θα μπορούσαμε να το βυθίσουμε το πλοίο μαζί με το πλήρωμά του. Αλλά  θα πρέπει μια τέτοια πράξη να την αντέχει η συνείδησή σου. Ο καπετάνιος  μας είχε ανθρωπιά. Αλλά μην ξεχνάτε επίσης ότι εκείνη την περίοδο του  πολέμου δεν είχαμε φτάσει ακόμη στα άκρα». Αυτό υποστηρίζει ο Γκέρχαρντ  Φράιερ, ο τρίτος από τους Γερμανούς επιζώντες, που θυμάται, όπως λέει,  «σαν να ήταν χθες το τι έγινε στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1939». 
*Εξώφυλλο στο «Life»!*
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πως στις 16 Οκτωβρίου και ενώ η ιστορία της  διάσωσης είχε κάνει τον γύρο του κόσμου, το κορυφαίο αμερικανικό  περιοδικό  «Life» έκανε εξώφυλλό του το U 35 και αφιέρωσε πολυσέλιδο ρεπορτάζ για  τη διάσωση του ελληνικού πληρώματος. Μεγάλη αμερικανική εταιρεία  παρασκευής τσιχλών που πρόσφερε ως δώρο μια σειρά με εικόνες για τον Β΄  Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο κυκλοφόρησε σε χιλιάδες αντίτυπα μια μικρογραφία από τη  διάσωση των Ελλήνων ναυτικών, η οποία αναπαραστάθηκε και σε ζωγραφικούς  πίνακες.
*Η μοίρα τούς το ανταπέδωσε*
Η ιστορία του U 35 είναι από τις πλέον χαρακτηριστικές του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου  Πολέμου. Η διάσωση των μελών τού «Διαμαντής» χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά κόρον  από τη γερμανική προπαγάνδα που προσπάθησε να περάσει το μήνυμα πως οι  ναζί διαθέτουν ξεχωριστό ήθος. Μέλη του πληρώματός του τιμήθηκαν από τον  αρχηγό του Στόλου και η ιστορία της διάσωσης του ελληνικού πληρώματος  δημοσιεύθηκε σε πολλές εφημερίδες της εποχής. Στο αμέσως επόμενο ταξίδι,  το U 35 εκτελούσε περιπολία ανοικτά της Νορβηγίας, αλλά στις 29  Νοεμβρίου 1939 εντοπίσθηκε από το αντιτορπιλικό «Ίκαρος» του βρετανικού  ναυτικού. Ύστερα από τρίωρη καταδίωξη το υποβρύχιο βυθίστηκε, αλλά όλο  του το πλήρωμα διασώθηκε από τους ναύτες τού επίσης βρετανικού  αντιτορπιλικού «Κίνγκστον». Με τους Βρετανούς ναύτες του «Κίνγκστον», οι  ναύτες του U 35 είχαν περάσει αρκετές ημέρες στο λιμάνι του Κάντιθ στην  Ισπανία, όπου τα δύο πλοία βρέθηκαν εκεί για διαφορετικό λόγο κατά τον  Ισπανικό Εμφύλιο. «Παιδιά, βρισκόμαστε σε πόλεμο. Ας είμαστε πιο  εγκρατείς στις φιλοφρονήσεις μας», λέγεται πως είπε ο κυβερνήτης του  βρετανικού πλοίου και μετέπειτα αντιβασιλέας των Ινδιών, λόρδος  Μάουντμπατεν. Οι Γερμανοί ναυτικοί πέρασαν επτά χρόνια κρατούμενοι σε  στρατόπεδο, ενώ μέχρι την απελευθέρωσή τους ο ένας είχε παντρευτεί με  Βρετανίδα.


*Το έγκλημα με τον «Πηλέα»*
 Η ιστορία του «Πηλέα», που τορπιλίστηκε στις 13 Μαρτίου 1944 στον  Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο U-852 ήταν ο αντίποδας του  καλού U 35. Ο κυβερνήτης του U852 Έρικ Βίλχεμ διέταξε την εν ψυχρώ  εκτέλεση των Ελλήνων ναυαγών με χειροβομβίδες. Από τα 40 μέλη του  πληρώματος διασώθηκαν μόνον τα τρία, τα οποία περισυνελέγησαν ύστερα από  36 ημέρες, πάνω σε μια σχεδία.

http://www.arkoleon.com/?p=668

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το φορτηγο *Ιρις*, και αργοτερα *Μαρια, Βασιλης* και *Οια*, ναυπηγηθηκε στο Ροστοκ της Γερμανιας απο τα ναυπηγεια Neptun AG το 1912 παιρνοντας το ονομα *Portici*. 1.754 τοννοι, 87,6 μετρα μηκος και 12,5 μετρα πλατος. Ταχυτητα 10 μιλλιων την ωρα.

Κατα το Μιραμαρ, αλλαξε τους εξης πλοιοκτητες¨
1.jpg

Ωραια περιγραφη απο τον φιλο και φιλελληνα Philippe Ramona εδω http://www.messageries-maritimes.org/rollon.html  Το περιλαμβανει στην εκπληκτικη συλλογη του γιατι το χρησιμοποιησε και η Μessageries Μaritimes απο το 1928 μεχρι το 1936 με το ονομα *Rollon*.

Μια ωραια φωτογραφια απο την ιδια πηγη 
rollon1.jpg


Και αλλη μια απο εδω http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=186719
186719.jpg

Το πλοιο αγοραστηκε απο τον Γιωργο Δ. Παλαιοκρασσα απο την Ανδρο το 1939 και επεζησε του πολεμου. Ενα απο τα πρωτα πλοια που εκαναν γενικα ταξιδια την Μεσογειο. Καταχωρηση της 15ης Δεκεμβριου 1946 απο την _Ελευθερη Γνωμη_ του Ηρακλειου.
19461215 Iris Eleuth Gnwmh Hrakl.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αννα Μαρκου* ηταν παλιο φορτηγο που εγινε ιδιατερα γνωστο για την βοηθεια που εφερε στον Ελληνικο λαο το 1946.

Αρχικα ηταν το φορτηγο *Marne* ναυπηγημενο απο τα ναυπηγεια Bretagne για την Usines Metallurgiques de la Basse-Loire το 1919. Το 1936 πηρε το ονομα *Τουρλιανη* ανηλοντας στον Γ. Ασημομυτη και το 1939 το ονομα *Αννα Μαρκου* ανηκοντας στον Δωδεκανησιο Ε. Βιντιαδη και με σημαια του Παναμα. Το παρα κατω αρθρο λεει οτι το πληρωμα του απετελειτο κυριως απο ΚΑριους ναυτικους. Το 1947 εγινε το *Elba* ανηκοντας στην SA Ilva Alti Forni e Acciaiere d'Italia μεχρι το 1961.

Ειχε 2.486 τοννους, μηκος 88,4 μετρων και πλατος 13,2 μετρων.

Απο την _Δωδεκανησιακη Αυγη_ της 1ης Ιουνιου 1946 διαβαζουμε για την αφιξη του με δεματα, αλευρα κλπ για την Δωδεκανησο.

AM1.jpg
AM2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

To Αννα Μάρκου φάιεται με ελαφρά διαφορετικές διαστασεις και χωρητικότητες όταν πέρασε σε ελληνικά χέρια. Πρέπει να έγινε νέα καταμέτρηση ή κάποια μικρή μετασκευή.
 Έτσι στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping φάινεται να έχει ολική χωρητικότητα 2.431 κόρους (αντί 2.486 κόρους που είχε αρχικά όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο Nicholas Peppas), καθαρή χωρητικότητα 1.436 κόρους, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 89,15 m, πλάτος 13,3 m, βάθος (το ύψος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα μέχρι το κάτω μέρος του αμπαριού) 5,97 m.

Επίσης εντυπωσιακό έιναι ότι ήταν τουρμπινάδικο (του κινούσε ατμοστρόβιλος) ασυνήθιστο για τα βαπόρια αυτού του μεγέθοους ακόμα και μετά τον πόλεμο, πολύ περισσότερο το 1919 που κατασκευάστηκε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελενη Μηλλα* ηταν πολυ μεγαλο φορτηγο της εποχης (302 ποδια μηκος δα).  Παρουσιαζεται με μεγαλη περηφανεια και αγαπη στο _Αστυ_ της 19ης Ιουλιου 1892.
Εντυπωση κανει το οτι παροτι το πλοιο ηταν φορτηγο το αρθρο του φαιδρου _Αστεως_ μιλουσε για πρωτη και δευτερα θεση. 11 μιλλια την ωρα και ταξιδια απο την Βραιλα μεχρι την Δυτικη Ευρωπη...
18920719 Ελενη Μηλλα Αστυ.jpg
Το Μιραμαρ μας λεει και αλλα¨



> Year:  1892   Name:  ELENI MILLAS 
> Launch Date:  28.04.1892  Date of completion:  06.1892 
> Type:  Cargo ship     Tons:  2381   
> Yard No:  287   LPP:  92.0    Beam:  12.4   
> Country of build:  GBR  Builder:  Thompson, J.L.  Location of yard:  North Sands 
> Number of screws/Mchy/    Speed(kn):  1T-   
> End:  1918 
>  History: 
> 1892 : ELENI MILLAS (J. Millas & Sons)  
> ...


Το γνςστο γαλλικο φορουμ προσθετει και πολλα για τοχαμο του πλοιου το 1918. Το πλοιο ειχε γινει το *Suzette Fraissinet* ηδη το 1900. Δεν βρηκα αξιοπιστη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα φορτηγά πλοία τακτικών γραμμών είχαν και υποδομή να μεταφέρουν και επιβάτες. Ακόμα και τη δεκαετία του 1970 τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά είχαν κατασκευάσει μια έκδοση liner (τακτικών γραμμών) των φορτηγών SD14 που είχαν υποδομή να μεταφέρουν και επιβάτες (περίπου δέκα αν θυμάμαι καλά). Οπότε υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο συνέβαινε και με το Ελένη Μηλλα.

Στο Dictionary of Disasters at sea του Charles Hocking διαβάζουμε:
SUZETTE FRAISSINET
Fraissinet & Co.; 1892; J. L. Thompson & Sons; 2,288 tons;302 X 40 • 6 X 22 • 1; 264 n.h.p.; triple-expansion engines. 
The French steamship Suzette Fraissinet was torpedoed and sunk by a submarine in the Mediterranean on May 11th, 1918.

Από την εγγραφή καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η "μηχανή νεοτάτου συστήματος" ήταν η παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης που τότε πρωτοεμφανίζονταν στη ναυτιλία εκτοπίζοντας τις παλιότερες κομπάουντ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην έκθεση στα Ποσειδώνια για την ιστορία της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας αλλά και στο βίντεο εδώ βλέπουμε τον παρακάτω πίνακα.
Goulandris.jpg
Εικονίζει το Ιωάννης Π Γουλανδρής που πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο βαπόρι της εταιρέιας των Γουλανδρήδων που σήμερα την ξέρουμε σαν Ανδριακή.

Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1897 σαν Foylemore με νηολογημένο στο Λίβερπουλ. Ήταν κατασκευασμένο από χάλυβα και όχι από χυτοσίδηρο (iron) όπως τα παλαιότερα βαπόρια, είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 3.153 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 2.027 κόρους, μήκος 100,7 μέτρα, πλάτος 14 μέτρα και βάθος αμπαριών 7,3 μέτρα. Το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με ιππυδύναμη 285 ίππους (πιθανότατα ιπποδύναμη δυναμοδείκτη, indicated horsepower ihp). Τα στοιχέια αυτά φαίνονται στην _ Mercantile Navy List_ του 1898 παρακάτω:
GetContent.jpgπηγή
Το 1910 πέρασε σε ελληνικά χέρια με ιδιοκτήτη τον Επαμεινώνδα Κ Εμπειρίκο και διαχειριστή τον Ιωάννη Π Γουλανδρή. Το 1914 αλλάζει η ιδιοκτησία και τώρα παι είναι ιδιοκτήτης και διαχειριστής ο Ιωάννης Γουλανδρής.
Στην περίοδο μετά το 1914 πρέπει να εικονίζει το βαπόρι ο πίνακας αφού βλέπουμε να κυματίζει το διακριτικό κλήσης όπως ορίστηκαν μετά το 1914 και φαίνονται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από την έκδοση "Ελληνικά πλοία πολεμικά και εμπορικά από 30 τόνων και άνω σηματολογημένα  κατά τον διεθνή περί σημάτων κώδικα κατά την 1 Ιανουαρίου 1915":
GCS36.jpgΠηγή
Βλέπουμε ότι το βαπόρι είχε ελληνικό* διακριτικό κλήσης *HRWG*. Αλλά βλέπουμε τα ζωγραφισμένα στον πίνακα σινιάλα για τα τρία πρώτα γράμματα να είναι σωστά αλλά το τέταρτο να μοιάζει με το σημερινό αριθμητικό 5 αντί για το σινιάλο G Όντως στον τότε κώδικα σημάτων το G ήταν ένα τρίγωνο σινιάλο παρόμοιο με το σημερινό 5 (αν και το σημερινό είναι τραπεζοειδές όχι τρίγωνο) όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από τον κώδικα σημάτων της εποχής.
cu31924030898344_0014.jpgΠηγή
 Επίσης βλέπουμε ότι η καθαρή χωρητικότητα και η ιπποδύναμη είναι ίδιες με αυτές που είδαμε στην Mercantile Navy List (με διαφορά μισού κόρου στην χωρητικότητα)_._

Το βαπόρι χάθηκε στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο στον Μπέη όπως διαβάζουμε στο Dictionary of Disasters at sea του Charles Hocking:

IOANNIS P. GOULANDRIS
John P. Goulandris; 1897; Richardson, Duck & Co.; 3,153 tons;330-5x46-1x24-1; 303 n.h.p.; triple-expansion engines. 
The Greek cargo ship loannis P. Goulandris was sunk by a German submarine in the Bay of Biscay on May 4th, 1917.


Όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ βυθίστηκε από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο UC69 ενώ ταξίδευα από την Αλγερία στην Αγγλία φορτωμένο μινεράλι.

O Charles Hocking πρέπει δίνει την ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη (nhp) και για αυτό φαίνεται διαφορετική  από αυτή που είδαμε παραπάνω.

Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου αγοράστηκε ένα βαπόρι κατασκευής του 1910 και πήρε το ίδιο όνομα και αυτό βούλιαξε το 1942 στα ανοιχτά της Νέας Υόρκης. Επίσης το ίδιο όνομα πήρε και ένα λίμπερτι.

*Το διεθνές διακριτικό κλήσης το όριζε κάθε χώρα και μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τους ίδιους συνδυασμούς γραμμάτων διαφορετικές χώρες. Οπότε το διακριτικό κλήσης διαβαζόταν σε συνδυασμό με τη σημαία ώστε να ξέρει αυτός που το έβλεπε σε ποια χώρα ανήκε το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Να θυμηθούμε και το 9.535 dwt φορτηγό ΚΑΣΣΟΣ που ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικό νεότευκτο με μηχανές ντήζελ. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1939 στα William Doxford & Sons στο Sunderland για τη Kassos Navigation των Πνευματικού, Ρεθύμνη & Γιανναγά και νηολογήθηκε στη Σύρο.

KASSOS.jpg
πηγή
Άλλες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως ΚΑΣΣΟΣ υπάρχουν και εδώ

 Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (από το περιοδικό Αργώ) το βλέπουμε με τις Ελβετικές σημαίες σε ένδειξη ουδετερότητας μιας και το είχε ναυλώσει η Ελβετική Κυβέρνηση από τον Οκτώβριο του 1939 έως το Δεκέμβρη του 1947.

kassos 1939.jpg

Έτσι το βλέπουμε -δεμένο δεξιά στην πιο κοντινή ντάνα- σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία τον Ιούλιο του 1940 στο Funchal της Πορτογαλίας, παρέα με άλλα ελληνικά πλοία. Αριστερά είναι το "ομόσταυλο" και επίσης ναυλωμένο από τους Ελβετούς ΧΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ. Tην ίδια εποχή το γερμανικό "πειρατικό" PINGUIN έκανε θραύση στον Ατλαντικό και για μια περίοδο "πόζαρε" ως ΚΑΣΣΟΣ για να ξεγελάει τα θύματα του.

hadiotis_SVFF_funchal-1940.jpg
πηγή

Το 1968 πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους και μετονομάστηκε MARINE TRUST υψώνοντας σημαία Παναμά. Το 1972 μετονομάστηκε LUCKY και ετσι  το αποθανάτισε τον Απρίλιο του 1977 ο φακός του K.Petersen στο Χονγκ Κονγκ. Ένα μήνα αργότερα πήγε για σκραπ στην Ταϊβάν.

77-04 Lucky - ex Kassos 1939.jpg 77-04 Lucky- ex Kassos 1939.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως ιστορικό βαπόρι, και ναυπήγηση πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή της αφού οι μηχανές ντήζελ ήταν ακομα πρωτοποριακό μέσο πρόωσης.

Ας το δούμε σε πίνακα του Freddy Hopper από τη συλλογή του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος
Kassos.jpg
Όπως λέει ο πίνακας στο κάτω μέρος το δείχνει στον Ατλαντικό.

Όπως είδαμε το γερμανικό πειρατικό Pinguin μεταμφιέστηκε σε Κάσσος τον Ιούλιο του 1940 όταν ακόμα η Ελλάδα ήταν ουδέτερη. Την περιγραφή της μεταμφίεσης μπορούμε να την διαβάσουμε *εδώ* (στην αριστερή σελίδα) στο βιβλίο Cruise Of The Raider HK 33 (ειναι ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο). Από τον πίνακα παραπάνω  βλέπου,ε ότι μαλλον κακίες έλεγαν οι Γερμανοί ότι επερεπε αν βάλουν σκουριές για να μοιαζει στο Κάσσος. Παντως εμοιαζαν στο σουλούπι όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού που δειχνει το Pinguin. Οπότε δεν χρειάστηκαν μεγάλες αλλαγές για να το κάνουν να μοιάζει με το Κάσσος.
rpg010.jpgΠηγή

Ας δούμε μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία για το πλοίο όπως φαίνονται στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα από τον Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1940 (είναι η όγδοη εγγραφή στη σελίδα).
Όπως είδαμε ήταν 9.503 DWT (τόννων). Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 5.215 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 3.078 κόρους, μήκος ολικό 135 μέτρα, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 130,3 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,2 μέτρα, βάθος αμπαριών 8 μέτρα, μέγιστο βύθισμα 7,7 μέτρα.
 Το κινούσε μια τρικύλινδρη δίχρονη μηχανή ντήζελ  Doxford με δύο αντίθετα κινούμενα έμβολα σε κάθε κύλινδρο (έχουμε δει *εδώ* για αυτές τις μηχανές). 
Το διεθνές διακριτικό κλήσης ήταν SVZF (από το 1930 τα διακριτικά κλήσης είναι όπως τα ξέρουμε σήμερα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως ιστορικό βαπόρι, και ναυπήγηση πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή της αφού οι μηχανές ντήζελ ήταν ακομα πρωτοποριακό μέσο πρόωσης.
> 
> 
> Το κινούσε μια τρικύλινδρη δίχρονη μηχανή ντήζελ Doxford με δύο αντίθετα κινούμενα έμβολα σε κάθε κύλινδρο


Πρωτοποριακό ήταν το βαπόρι γιά τους Έλληνες κ αρκετούς άλλους αφού στην Σκανδιναβία είχαν αρχίσει να βάζουν ντήζελ (μοτόρια έλεγαν οι  ναυτικοί τότε) από το 1912.Οι ίδιοι οι ¶γγλοι έβαζαν σε κάποια ποστάλια,φορτηγοποστάλια κλπ Το ΚΑΣΣΟΣ ήταν ο κλασικός τύπος αγγλικού φορτηγού tramp της εποχής που φτιαχνόταν κ μεταπολεμικά μέχρι το 50τόσο,τα περισσότερα όμως με παλινδρομική τριπλής εκτόνωσης! Κύριο γνώρισμα ήταν το αμπάρι κ οι μπίγες (το έβαζαν κ κάποιοι Σκανδιναβοί) ανάμεσα ακομοντέσιου κ τσιμινιέρας. Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό εξυπηρετούσε κ ανάγκες του μηχανοστασίου;
Βελτιωμένη έκδοση μεταπολεμικά του ΚΑΣΣΟΣ ήταν το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ γιά την ίδια εταιρεία.

Αντιθέτων εμβόλων ήταν κ μοντέλα της B&W από τα Ηarland & Wolff.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πιάσαμε τις πρωτιές ας δούμε ποιο ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικό γκαζάδικο το SS Ιωάννης Κούτσης. Το βαπόρι νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά το 1898 αφού αγοράστηκε από την οικογένεια των Κούτσηδων.  Είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1888 για Βέλγους πλοιοκτήτες σαν Caucase.
 Όπως μπρούμε στο βιβλίο του του Tormod Rafgord, Tankers, big oil & pollution liability που συζητήσαμε για αυτό *εδώ* μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1880 το πετρέλαιο μεταφερόταν σε βαρέλια με φορτηγά πλοία τότε η αύξηση της χρήσης του έκανε αναγκαία την κατασκευή βαποριών ειδικά κατασκευασμένων για να μεταφέρουν το πετρέλαιο χύμα σε δεξαμενές. Από αυτή τη γενιά των πρώτων γκαζάδικων ήταν και το Ιωάννης Κούτσης. Στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδας μπορούμε να δούμε το μισόμόντελο του βαποριο΄ύ που είχε κατασκευάσει το ναυπηγείο (ναι όπως στα ιστιοφόρα):
eik5.jpg

Ενώ στο  μουσείο του Newcastle στην Αγγλία μπορούμε να δούμε το μοντέλο του.
dserve.exe.jpgΠηγή

Βλέπουμε ότι έιχε από τότε τα χαρακτηριστικά που είχαν τα γκαζάδικα μέχρι και τα πρώτα χρόνια μετά τον Δέυτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο δηλαδή τη μηχανή πρύμα και τη γέφυρα στη μέση. Η μηχανή ήταν πρύμα για να αποφευχθεί ο κίνδυνος της πυρκαγιάς στο φορτίο από τις σπίθες που έβγαιναν από την τσιμινιέρα. ΤΑ θεωρούσαν επικίνδυνα βαπόρια και πολλά λιμανια δεν τα δέχονταν ενώ μέχρι το 1892 απαγορευόταν να περνάνε το Σουέζ κι έπρεπε αν κάνουν το γύρο της Αφρικής μια και μέχρι το 1908 που βρέθηκε πετρέλαιο στην Περσία (το σημερινό Ιραν) έπρπε να μεταφέρουν πετρέλαιο από τη Μάυρη Θάλασσα (από τις πετρελαιοπηγές στη Ρουμανία και την Ρωσία) στις αποικίες της ανατολής μέσα από το Σουέζ.

Ας γυρίσουμε στο Ιωάννης Κούτσης. Όπως είδαμε αγοράστηκε το 1898 και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά. Παρακάτω το βλέπουμε ζωγραφισμένο από τον Γιώργο Βελέντζα από το βιβλίο "Σπέτσες Ιστορία Λαογραφία"
koutsis.jpg

Τα σήματα δεν έιναι σωστα μια και είχε Εθνικό Διακριτικό Κλήσης HQCN με τα σινιάλα ίδια με τα σημερινά για τα γραμματα HQN και το C να ειναι περίπου σαν το σημερινό αριθμητικό 1.

Σε άλλο θέμα είδαμε ότι επιτάχτηκε για τους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους και το βλέπουμε σε φωτογραφία από την εποχή εκείνη.
photo_6.jpg

Το 1915 πουλήθηκε σε Νορβηγούς και ονομαστηκε Lile, το 1923 μετονομαστηκε Thor ενώ το 1933 ονομάστηκε Wilhelmine με σημαία Πάναμα και γερμανική ιδιοκτησία. Το 1934 έπεσε έξω στο Port Colborne στον Καναδά ενώ ταξιδευα από Σικάγο για Λίβερπουλ και διαλύθηκε αφού κρίθηκε ασύμφορη η επισκευή του.

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχέια όπως τα βλέπουμε στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1933 που είναι καταχωρημένο με το τελευτάιο του όνομα Wilhelmine.
Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 1.676 κόρους και καθαρή χωρητικότητα 1.168 κόρους στην έκδοση "Ελληνικά πλοία πολεμικά και εμπορικά από 30 τόνων και άνω  σηματολογημένα κατά τον διεθνή περί σημάτων κώδικα κατά την 1 Ιανουαρίου  1915" αναφέρεται καθαρή χωρητικότητα 1.302,22 κόροι. Είχε μήκος 76,2 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,7 μέτρα και βαθος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα μέχρι το κάτω μέρος του αμπαριού 7,4 μέτρα. Το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με ονοαμστική ιπποδύναμη 182 NHP ενώ "Ελληνικά πλοία πολεμικά και εμπορικά από 30 τόνων και άνω  σηματολογημένα κατά τον διεθνή περί σημάτων κώδικα κατά την 1 Ιανουαρίου  1915" αναφέρεται ιπποδύναμη 172 ίπποι πιθανότατα και αυτή θα ειναι ονομαστική.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία η παρουσίαση Παναγιώτη! Δυο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του πλοίου επί νορβηγική πλοιοκτησία υπάρχουν _εδώ_. Μιας και οι συγκεκριμένοι νορβηγοί πλοιοκτήτες ασχολιόντουσαν κυρίως με φαλαινοθηρία, εκτιμώ οτι τότε θα χρησίμευσε για τη μεταφορά του λαδιού των φαλαινών από τα πλωτά εργοστάσια που τις επεξεργάζονταν εν πλω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν ισχύει η εκτίμησή σου τότε θα πρόκειται για μεγάλη ειρωνεία της ιστορίας. Οι πρώτες χρήσεις του πετρελαίου ήταν να αντικαταστήσει με τα παράγωγά του (κηροζίνη, βαζελίνη, παραφίνες) το λίπος της φάλαινας σε πολλές χρήσεις, μια και εκανε χρόνια να καθιερωθέι σαν καυσιμο κίνησης. Οπότε με τη χρηση του πετρελαιου και τη μεταφορά του από βαπόρια σαν το Ιωάννης Κούτσης μειώθηκε δραστικά η φαλαινοθηρία που το 19ο αιώνα άκμασε (όπως διαβάζουμε σε βιβλία σαν το Μόμπυ Ντικ του Μέλβιλ αλλά και βιβλία του Ιουλίου Βερν).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτό ήταν σίγουρα φορτηγό. Ο οίκος Ρεθύμνη-Κουλουκουντή έδινε ονόματα με το πρόθεμο Όρος στα φορτηγά τους. 
> Το συγκεκριμένο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως WAR LEOPARD, ένα απο δεκαδές τυποποιημένα πλοία που έφτιαξε το αγγλικό κράτος για να αναπληρώσει τις απώλεις πολέμου.  θα έλεγα τα λιμπερτυ του πρώτου παγκόσμιου...


Ψάχνοντας <έπεσα> επάνω στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.mariners-list.com/site_pa...9+Steamship+Co

απο την οποία παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα με το ερώτημα αν το αναφερόμενο πλοίο έχει σχέση με το του θέματος 

*Zeriba* 
142584 

1918 
5177 

Built as War Leopard fot The Shipping Controller, London, 1919 sold to Fratelli Bianchi, Genoa r/n Fratelli Bianchi, 1925 sold to Soc di Nav per Trasporti Refrigeranti La Polare, Genoa r/n Villa Ada, 1927 purchased by ?Z? SS Co r/n Zeriba, 1933 sold to Rethymnis & Kulukundis, Syra r/n Mount Cynthos, 1939 sold to Yamashita Kisen KK, Kobe r/n Momoyama Maru, 13.3.1943 bombed and sunk by U.S. planes in 02.45S 143.20E

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ψάχνοντας <έπεσα> επάνω στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.mariners-list.com/site_pa...9+Steamship+Co
> 
> απο την οποία παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα με το ερώτημα αν το αναφερόμενο πλοίο έχει σχέση με το του θέματος 
> 
> *Zeriba* 
> 142584
> 
> 1918
> 5177
> ...


Με συγχωρείτε , αλλά προσωρινά στραβώθηκα. Σίγουρα έχει σχέση και να μια φωτογραφία του σαν Momoyama Maru

Momoyama_maru_1.jpg
http://www.mille-sabords.com/wiki/in...oyama_maru.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο ναυτικό μουσείο υπάρχει αυτό το μισομόντελο από ένα βαπόρι με το όνομα Γεώργιος.
GeorgiosModel1.jpg
Όπως βλέπουμε είχε μια πολύ όμρφη πλώρη με ταλιαμά και ένα μικρό μπομπρέσο. Αξίζει να την δούμε από κοντά να δούμε και τα στολίδια στον ταλιαμά.
GeorgiosModel2.jpg
Ποιο να ήταν άραγε. Θα πηγαινε το μυαλό μου σε μια πρώην θαλαμηγό σαν το Γεώργιος που είδαμε σε αυτό το θέμα. Όμως βλέπουμε ότι έχει δυο χαβούζες οπότε είναι φορτηγό και δεν είναι κότερο.

Άλλο πιθανό θα ήταν το Γεώργιος μετέπειτα Αύρα που είδαμε εδώ. Όμως το βαπόρι έχει τέσσερα αμπάρια δύο σε κάθε χαβούζα (με τα άλμπουρα που προφανώς είχεν μπίγες ανάμεσά τους) και το πούπι ειναι πολύ μικρότερο από αυτό του Αύρα. Οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορούσε να πάρει επιβάτες σαν φορτηγοπόσταλο.

Υποθέτω ότι είναι το Γεώργιος που περιγράφεται στη σελίδα  εδώ από όπου προέρχεται και η φωτογραφία παρακάτω.
britannia1.jpg
Είναι ίδιο με το βαπόρι στο μισομόντελο. Τι λέτε κι εσείς;

Το Γεώργιος κατασκευάστηκε το 1894 σαν Britannia παρακάτω βλέπουμε την εγγραφή στη Mercantile Navy List του 1904:
Briatannia.jpg
Όπως βλέπουμε είχε μήκος 107,2 μέτρα, πλάτος 13,7 μέτρα, βάθος αμπαριών 7,3 μέτρα, ολική χωρητικότητα 3.260 κόρους και καθαρή χωρητικότητα 2.077 κόρους.

Αγοράστηκε το 1912 από την εταιρεία Δομεστίνης  Οικονόμου & ΣΙΑ, νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά και όπως βλέπουμε καταμετρήθηκε με καθαρή χωρητικότητα 2.070,43 κόρους και είχε διακριτικό κλήσης H.T.C.G.. (είναι η πρώτη εγγραφή τη σελίδα.
Georgios.jpg
Βυθίστηκε το Μάρτιο του 1916 ταξιδέυοντας από Νέα Υόρκη για Πειραιά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο φωτογραφίες του σαν THOR MINOR

Thor_Minor2-1888.jpgThor_Minor-1888.jpg
Above photos as THOR MINOR copyright of Morten Bjorndalen

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/C-Sh...ucase1888.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως επίτακτο το 1912 ήταν το πρώτο πετρελαιοφόρο του τότε Βασιλικού Ναυτικού.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Rather well known Greek cargo ship with a sad end...
> 
> _Zarifis_ belonged to Leonidas Zarifis, a rich merchant from Odessa, Russia, of Chiot origin. Leonidas Zarifis was involed with Emibricos in banking and as such he helped many Greek shipowners, especially Palios and Diakakis.
> 
> Miramar says
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the beginning, *Zarifis* was involved in mishaps... Here is one on May 13, 1901
> ...



Μιά αναφορά για το < ZARIFIS > , απόσπασμα της οποίας παραθέτω :
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................

Built for Leonidas Zarifi (1840/1923 or 1929) ('Zarifi'), of Piraeus, Greece, but read on .... Zarifi, it would appear, was a well established merchant & banker from Constantinople, now Istanbul, which was then the capital of the Ottoman Empire, today’s Turkey. The Zarifi family originated from the village of Vori on the island of Paşalimanı in the Sea of Marmara where, until the end of the 19th century, they were known as wine producers. Apparently a move into transportation & into the trading of wine brought Yannis Zarifis to Constantinople. Fears of repercussions because of the Greek revolution in 1821 drove some Greeks to leave. The Zarifis took refuge in Odessa, Ukraine - on the Black Sea - where a Greek community mostly from the island of Chios was thriving. With the situation calming down almost a decade later, Yannis Zarifis’ son Georgios Y. Zarifi at the helm of the family, brought the family back to Constantinople, married the daughter of his father’s trading partner Zafiropoulos & eventually became the most prominent banker, financier & benefactor of the Ottoman Empire. Shipping operations may have been conducted under the name of 'Zarifi Brothers & Co.'. Zarifi owned ships himself, & had a close association with the 'Embiricos' ship-owning family. Zarifi also financed ships & retained ownership of them until their captains were able to repay the related loans. Link 1 mentions that the vessel was involved in a 'mishap' on May 13, 1901 & in another on Jun. 6, 1913, but provides no detail. In the original the page has a link which the webmaster cannot access. Can anybody tell us what exactly happened on both occasions? In 1915, the vessel was, it would seem, still owned by Zarifi, then managed by 'Michalinos Maritime & Commercial Co.', of Piraeus. On Nov. 29, 1915, while en route from Alexandria, Egypt, to Hull, with a fruit & general cargo, the vessel was sunk by the gunfire of German submarine U-33, Kapitδnleutnant Konrad Gansser in command. I have read no detail as to the circumstances, but have seen the sinking described as 'another regrettable mistake', presumably because the ship's owners were Greeks of the Ottoman Empire rather than Greeks of the Kingdom of Greece which was at war with Germany. Gansser, in his WW1 career, sank a total of 58 ships - while U-33, with its various commanders, sank a total of 85 vessels. It would appear that no lives were lost in the Zarifis sinking - its crew were landed at Malta. The sinking occurred at 35.11N/16.33E, in the Mediterranean, about 100 miles ESE of Malta & SE of Sicily. Much of the above data is thanks to George Bonanos, great grandson of Leonidas Zarifi. Can you correct the above and/or add anything? An image of the ship, perhaps. #1907.............................................  ..............

http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderla...3.html#zarifis

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Δεσποινα Μιχαλινου*
> 
> Αλλο παλιο φορτηγο που το βλεπουμε εδω σε φωτογραφιες του Γαζιαδη καθως μετεφερε τον Βουλγαρικο στρατο στο Δεδε Αγατς (Αλεξανδρουπολη) το 1912
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98359
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98360
> ...



Αναφορά για το πλοίο και στο http://perso.ya.com/todo-radio/Aficiones.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ατμοπλοιο *ΕΛΠΙΣ* ανηκε στον Παληο για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.
> 
> Εδω η ανακοινωση της αγορας του στις 23 Ιανουαριου 1921
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100205
> 
> Και εδω ενα απο τα δρομολογια του στις 9 Μαρτιου 1921!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100206
> ...


*Louise Roth*

louise_roth (1).jpg
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?155429

----------


## τοξοτης

> Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι γι αυτό το πλοίο που βρήκα τυχαιά και που απο το 1933 μέχρι και το 1946/47 έφερε το όνομα <ΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΑΠΑ>
> 
> Completed 1/1915,4447grt, by Wm. Gray, West Hartlepool (841) for Morel Bros., Cardiff,GBR
> 1922 NOLIEMENT,Longueil SS Co Ltd,London,GBR
> 1927 DARIUS, Tempus Shipping, Cardiff,GBR
> *1933 MARIKA PROTOPAPA, P.A.Protopapas,Hydra,GRC*
> *1939 MARIKA PROTOPAPA,Panos Protopapas,Hydra,GRC*
> 1947 POLAC, Saint Joseph Tramp Sg Co SA (controlled from Genoa),Panama City,PAN
> 1954 BALBOA, Cia de Nav Cocle SA (controlled from Genoa,),Panama City,PAN
> ...


marika_protopapa.jpg

http://www.russianarcticconvoymuseum...rnest-blunden/

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το πλοίο και την ιστορία του τα βρήκα τυχαία ψαχνοντας για κάτι άλλο.Θεωρόντας σωστό το δημοσίευμα , ότι είναι δηλαδή το πρώτο Ελληνικό πλοίο που βυθίστηκε είπα να το βάλω στα ιστορικά φορτηγά.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> http://www.arkoleon.com/?p=668


Name    Diamantis
Type:     Steam merchant
Tonnage              4,990 tons
Completed         1917 - Bartram & Sons Ltd, Sunderland 
Owner  Diamantis J. Pateras & Sons, Chios 
Homeport           Chios 
Date of attack    3 Oct 1939           Nationality:      Greek

Fate       Sunk by U-35 (Werner Lott)
Position                - Grid BF 2479
Complement     28 (0 dead and 28 survivors).
Convoy 
Route    Pepel - Freetown - Barrow-in-Furness 
Cargo    7700 tons of manganese ore 
History  Built as Hindustan 1918 renamed Korean Prince 1934 renamed Diamantis 
Notes on event 
About 15.40 hours on 3 Oct 1939 the Diamantis (Master Panagos Pateras) was hit by one torpedo from U-35 and sank 40 miles west of the Scilly Islands. She had been stopped in bad weather by the U-boat at 13.15 hours and the crew was ordered to abandon ship. After the first two G7a torpedoes fired exploded prematurely, a G7e torpedo was fired and worked correctly. Because the lifeboats were not suited for use in the bad weather, Lott decided to take all crew members aboard and landed them the next day in Dingle Bay, Ireland.

diamantis_1.jpg

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/54.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Cargo ship of 1888 with name LOCH LOMOND, 2619 tons.
Renamed CITY OF SMYRNA in 1920.
Stranded at Blyth on January 1, 1922, refloated and broken up
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/L-Sh...omond1888.html

Here 15/2/1920

19200215 City of Smyrna Sfaira.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Toυς ελληνοαμερικάνους Στεφανίδη και Μπενά τους έχουμε συζητήσει όταν  απόκτησαν τα υπερωκεάνεια ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ και ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ.  Νωρίτερα, το 1916, αγόρασαν το ατμόπλοιο VIGO το οποίο τέθηκε υπό την  ιδιοκτησία της “Vigo Steamship Company”, και ξεκίνησε ταξίδια μεταξύ  Νέας Υόρκης και Ιταλίας μεταφέροντας εμπορεύματα. Το ολικής  χωρητικότητας 2.381 κόρων φορτηγοποστάλι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1875 στη  Χάβρη ως PORTENA και το 1896 είχε μετατραπεί σε καλωδιακό με το όνομα  CONTRE AMIRAL CAUBET. 

4 vigo.jpgvigo.jpg
πηγή

Το  1920 το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στον Πλοίαρχο Αντώνιο Γ. Λαιμό και  μετονομάστηκε ΚΑΤΙΓΚΩ Α. ΛΑΙΜΟY, στη μνήμη της συζύγου του που είχε  αποβιώσει πρόσφατα. Στις 30 Απριλίου πραγματοποίησε ένα ταξίδι από τον  Πειραιά προς Λονδίνο και Λίβερπουλ μεταφέροντας εμπορεύματα και  επιβάτες. 
katigo lemou.jpg

Όμως το πλοίο δεν μακροημέρευσε καθώς ναυάγησε στις 30  Σεπτεμβρίου του ίδιου χρόνου στα ανοιχτά της Ισπανίας. H απώλεια του  σκάφους προκάλεσε στην οικογένεια του Α. Λαιμού οικονομικές ζημιές άνω  των 40.000 λιρών μιας και δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μεγαλο Ελληνικο φορτηγο και επιβατηγο που ανηκε στην εταιρεια το Εμπειρικου, το *Μαιανδρος* εγινε γνωστο βασικα στην γραμμη Μασσαλιας, Νεαπολεως, Πειραιως, Συρου, Μυτιληνης, Κωνσταντινουπολεως, Βαρνας, Κωσταντζας, Οδησσου, Θεοδοσιας, Νοβοροσιρσκ.
> 
> Ο Εμπειρικος το παρηγγειλε στα ναυπηγεια Thornycroft της Αγγλιας το 1920. Ειχε 2.468 τοννους, μηκος 91,7 μετρων, πλατος 13,3 μετρων και μια απιθανα αργη ταχυτητα 9,5 κομβων.
> 
> *Meandros* was a cargo/passenger ship of the _Embiricos Line_. She became well known as a ship doing the route Marseilles, Napoli, Piraeus, Syros, Mytilene, Constantinople, VArna, Costanta, Odessa, Theodosia, Novorossirsk.
> 
> *Meandros* was built by Thornycroft in 1920. She had a tonnage of 2,469 tons, length of 91.7 meters and width of 13.3 meters. Her speed was a dismal 9.5 knots.
> 
> Here is her Miramar entry
> ...


Να προσθέσω την σωστή φωτογραφία που βρήκα.

13_MEANDROS_1920_EMBIRICOS-2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το φορτηγο *Δημητριος Ιγγλεσης* σε δυο φωτογραφιες του 1912. Βοηθησε στον Πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο....
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98356
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98357
> 
> Το φορτηγο *Δημητριος Ιγγλεσης* βοηθησε στον Πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο....
> ...



Μία φωτογραφία του DEMITRIOS INGLESSIS ίδια με την πρώτη αλλά από άλλη πηγή

DEMETRIOS_INGLESSIS_with_immigrants-2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

JULIA_1908_1926_HATZILIAS-2.jpg
Της  P. E. Hadjilias.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

DIMITRIS_1924_acquired_Lemos-2.jpg
Της S. A. & P. A. Lemos.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

STYLIANOS_COYTSODONTIS_1924_acquired-2.jpg
Της Alexandros S. Koutsodontis.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

NICOLAOS_PATERAS_1905-2.jpg
Της N. J. Pateras.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

DIAMANTIS_PATERAS_1905_1923-2.jpg
Της D. J. Pateras.
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

Details
general 
nationality:         greek
purpose:              transport
type:     cargo ship
propulsion:         steam
date built:           1905
details
tonnage:              2776  grt
dimensions:       100.9 x 14.5 x -- m
engine:                 1 x 3 cyl. triple expansion engine, single shaft, 1 screw
speed: 9  knots
yard no.:              561
IMO/Off. no.:    120509
about the loss
cause lost:           ran aground (wrecked)
date lost:             23/02/1925  [dd/mm/yyyy]
about people
builder: Richardson, Duck & Co. Ltd.,Thornaby (Stockton-On-Tees)
engine by: Blair & Co. Ltd., Stockton-On-Tees
*last owner:         
[1] Pateras D. J. & Sons - Diamantis J. Pateras
SS Diamantis Pateras (+1925)
period 1923 ~ 1925*
IMO/Off. no.:    120509
prev. owners:    
[2] Gould Steamships & Industrials Ltd.
SS Grelrosa
period 1920 ~ 1923
IMO/Off. no.:    120509
[3] Gould J. C. & Co. Ltd. - Griffiths, Lewis & Co. - Griffiths Lewis Steam Navigation Co. Ltd.)
SS Grelrosa
period 1918 ~ 1920
IMO/Off. no.:    120509
[4] Farrar, Groves & Co. - Fargrove Steam Navigation Co. Ltd.
SS Arosa
period 1905 ~ 1918
IMO/Off. no.:
http://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?159070

----------


## τοξοτης

EVANGELOS_1919-2.jpg
The Greek steamship EVANGELOS, built in 1919 at Hong Kong for E. Ambatiellos
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

Details
general 
nationality:         british
purpose:              transport
type:     cargo ship
subtype/class:   WWI B-class standard cargo ship (br.) class
WWI B-class standard cargo ship (br.):    Balzac SS (+1941)
propulsion:         steam
date built:           1919
details
tonnage:              5201  grt
dimensions:       125.8 x 15.9 x 8.69 m
material:              steel
engine:                 triple expansion engine
power: 517  n.h.p.
speed: 10.5  knots
yard no.:              176
about the loss
cause lost:           torpedo
date lost:             08/06/1942  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:           † max.2rank: 698
about people
builder:    Taikoo Dockyard & Engineering Co.     

next owners:     
[1] Markettos C. P.
SS Christos Markettos (+1942)
period 1936 ~ 1942
call sign:               
S              V             U             A
[2] Dunlop T. & Sons - Queen Line
SS Queen Maud
period 1923 ~ 1936
last owner:         
*[3] Ambatielos, Nikolaos E.
SS Evangelos
period 1919 ~ 1923*
prev. owners:    
[4] TSC - The Shipping Controller (WWI)
SS War Driver
period 1919 ~ 1919

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?158580

----------


## τοξοτης

MARIONGA_D-2.jpg
Του Αλκιβιάδη Τατάκη
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

*Name:  RERESBY*
Type:     Cargo Ship
Launched:           25/11/1897
Completed:        04/1898
Builder: CS Swan & Hunter Ltd
Yard:      Wallsend
Yard Number:    226
Dimensions:       2961grt, 1882nrt, 325.4 x 47.2 x 21.5ft
Engines:               T3cyl (24, 38 & 64 x 42ins), 276nhp
Engines by:         Sir Christopher Furness, Westgarth & Co Ltd, Middlesbrough
Propulsion:         1 x Screw
Construction:     Steel
Reg Number:     109022
History: 
04/1898                Denaby & Cadeby Main Collieries Ltd, Hull
1904       Birkdale Steamship Co Ltd (C Radcliffe & Co), Cardiff
1926       Ant G Loucas, Piraeus; *renamed MARIONGA D THERMIOTIS*
01/1928                Broken up
Comments:        19/08/1927: Arrived at Corcubion with fire damage
On a voyage from Galatz to Rotterdam with wood, grain and oilcake
22/08/1927: Beached to prevent sinking
26/08/1927: Fire extinguished
30/08/1927: Successfully refloated
19/01/1928: Arrived at Rotterdam for breaking up by NV Holland

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/R-Sh...resby1898.html

----------


## τοξοτης

IOANNIS_CORCODILOS_1905_1927-2.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

Built as Armanistan for Frank C. Strick
1906 sold to Dampfschiffs Reederei Union A.G., Germany and renamed Wellgunde
1912 sold to Continentale Rhederei and renamed Heimfeld
1914 sold to Deutsche Levante Linie and renamed Pera
1919 allocated to Great Britain
1921 sold to Bolton SS Co. and renamed Rubens
*1927 sold to Greece renamed Ioannis Corcodilos*
1933 Dec 26th broken up at Savona, Italy
https://sites.google.com/site/bolton...res/rubens-iii

*Name*
*Official number*
*Flag*
*IMO*

ARMANISTAN
118719
GBR


*Year built*
*Date launched*
*Date completed*

1905
13/07/1905
08/1905

*Vessel type*
*Vessel description*

Cargo General
Steel Screw Steamer

*Builder*
*Yard*
*Yard no*

D & W Henderson & Co, Glasgow
Meadowside
446





*Tonnage*
*Length*
*Breadth*
*Depth*
*Draft*

4071 grt / 2605 nrt /
360.0 ft
50.2 ft
17.0 ft


*Engine builder*
D & W Henderson & Co, Glasgow

*Engine detail*

T3cyl (25, 41, 67 x 45in), 370nhp, 1-screw



*First owner*
*First port of register*
*Registration date*

La Commerciale S.N. Co. Ltd. - F. C. Strick & Co. Ltd., Swansea
Swansea
12/08/1905

*Other names*

1906 WELLGUNDE - 1912 HEIMFELD - 1914 PERA - 1921 RUBENS - 1927 IOANNIS CORCODILOS

*Subsequent owner and registration history*

1906 Dampfschiffs-Reederei Union AG, Germany 
1912 Continentale Rhederei AG, Germany 
1914 Deutsche Levante Linie, Germany
1919 The Shipping Controller, U.K. - Bell, Symondson & Co., London
1921 Bolton S.S. Co. Ltd. - F. Bolton & Co., London 
1927 P.J.Corcodilos, Greece
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 26/12/1933




http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php...l=ARMANISTAN#v

----------


## dionisos

AFONWEN BUILD 1897 SOUTHSHIELDS U.K. GR 3324. To1912 αγοραστηκε απο ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟ ωνομασθηκε ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ ΚΑΜΠΑΝΗΣ. Πηγε για διαλυση GENOA 1925
Ως AFONWENAFONWEN- LEONIDAS CAMBANIS.jpg tynebuiltships

----------


## dionisos

ARGENFELS BUILT 1901 BY P.W.RICHARDSON AT LAW WALKWR UK GR 5654 DW 8166 Αγορασθηκε το 1922 και ονομασθηκε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΑΚΗΣ. Πηγε για διαλυση στην GENOA to 1932
ARGENFELS-DEMETRIOS DIACAKIS.jpg ως ARGENFELS. πηγη tynebuiltships

----------


## dionisos

ASGARD BUILT 1906 HAWDON NORTH HUMBERLAND GR 4227 TONS. To 1920 πουληθηκε και ονομασθηκε ΒΑΣΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΣΟΦΙΑ. Το 1923 ονομασθηκε ΛΕΣΒΟΣ  και το 1927 κατεληξε στον ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ και ονομασθηκε ΔΙΩΝΗ. Διαλυθηκε το 1941 στο MILFORD HAVEN DIONI - ASGARD.jpg πηγη tyneshipsbuilt Richard Cox

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.ddghansa-shipsphotos.de/argenfels100.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Details
general 
nationality:  greek
purpose:  transport
type:  cargo ship
propulsion:  steam
date built:  1929
details
tonnage:  4271  grt
dimensions:  117.35 x 15.24 x 7.9 m
engine:                 3 cyl. triple expansion engine, single shaft, 1 screw, 2779 nrt
power: 390  n.h.p.
speed: 8  knots
yard no.:  420
call sign:               
SWGG  
about the loss
cause lost: torpedo
date lost:  18/01/1942  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:  † max.33rank: 643
about people
builder:  Stephen & Sons Ltd. - Alexander Stephen, Glasgow
engine by:  Stephen & Sons Ltd. - Alexander Stephen, Glasgow
last owner:         
*[1] Tatakis A. M.
SS Dimitrios G. Thermiotis (+1942)
period 1929 ~ 1942*
prev. owners:    
[2] Maclay & Mcintyre Ltd. - (Glasgow United Shipping Co. - Glasgow Navigation Co.)(SS Irthington Co. Ltd.)
SS Janeta
period 1906 ~ 1929
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132076

Dimitrios G Thermiotis-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rmiotis-01.jpg

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/1264.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Details
general* 
nationality:   greek
purpose:      transport
type:           cargo ship
propulsion:   steam
date built:    1908
tonnage:      4360  grt
dimensions: 120 x 15.9 x 10.1 m
material:     steel
engine:       1 x 3 cyl. triple expansion engine, single shaft, 1 screw, 2712 nrt
power:       492  n.h.p.
speed:       10  knots
yard no.:   423
call sign:   SVIX         

*about the loss*
cause lost:           torpedo
date lost:             04/08/1940  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:           † max.3rank: 696
about people
builder:  Hawthorn Leslie & Co. Ltd. - R & W Hawthorn, Hebburn-On-Tyne (Newcastle)
engine by:  Hawthorn Leslie & Co. Ltd. - R & W Hawthorn, Hebburn-On-Tyne (Newcastle)
last owner:         
*[1] Pindos S. S. Co. Ltd.
SS Pindos [+1940]
period 1936 ~ 1940
IMO/Off. no.:    110*
call sign:               
S              V             I               X
prev. owners:    
[2] Rederi Aktiebolaget Transatlantic - Lundgren Wilh. R.
SS Indianic
period 1908 ~ 1936
IMO/Off. no.:    4883
call sign:              
S              F              E              N

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11260

Pindos_1.jpg

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/449.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το πλοίο και την ιστορία του τα βρήκα τυχαία ψαχνοντας για κάτι άλλο.Θεωρόντας σωστό το δημοσίευμα , ότι είναι δηλαδή το πρώτο Ελληνικό πλοίο που βυθίστηκε είπα να το βάλω στα ιστορικά φορτηγά.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> 
> http://www.arkoleon.com/?p=668



Diamantis_1917_.jpg

http://www.dgnetwork.info/GreekShipp...y-gr/1930.html

----------


## τοξοτης

MOUNT_PINDUS-2.jpg
http://www.dgnetwork.info/GreekShipp...y-gr/1930.html

Για στοιχεία και πληροφορίες 

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/2134.html

http://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?188511

----------


## τοξοτης

Στοιχεία και πληροφορίες για το πλοίο :  : http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?70906

Rokos_Vergottis_1919.jpg

Name:  WAR CLIMAX
Type:     Cargo Ship
Launched:           08/08/1918
Completed:        28/09/1918
Builder: Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd
Yard:      Wallsend
Yard Number:    1089
Dimensions:       6426grt, 3973nrt, 412.4 x 55.8 x 34.4ft
Engines:               T3cyl (27, 44 & 73 x 48ins), 517nhp
Engines by:         Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd
Propulsion:         1 x Screw, 11.0knots
Construction:     Steel
Reg Number:     142647
28/09/1918         British Government, Shipping Controller
1919       Glen Line Ltd; renamed GLENSTRAE
1920       Union Castle Line Ltd; renamed BANBURY CASTLE
*1931       G Vergottis, Greece; renamed ROKOS*
26/05/1941         Wrecked
Comments:        26/05/1941: Beached after being bombed by aircraft at Suda Bay, Crete

Rokos2-1918.jpg

Rokos-1918.jpg

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/W-Sh...limax1918.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Στοιχεία και πληροφορίες για το πλοίο :

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/142.html

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?31266


GAROUFALIA-2.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Το  Efthalia Mari ως Amarna

Amarna-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Amarna-03.jpg


http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ship/3036.html

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?16444

----------


## τοξοτης

Το KYMA σαν HESLEYSIDE

Hesleyside_1.jpg

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11290
http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/323.html

----------


## Appia_1978

> Στοιχεία και πληροφορίες για το πλοίο : http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?70906
> 
> Rokos_Vergottis_1919.jpg


Γνήσιο κεφαλλονίτικο όνομα! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

PANAGHIS_1920_Lykiardopulos-2.jpg

Απόκομμα από το περιοδικό The Shipping World με το νεότευκτο PANAGHIS που κατασκευάστηκε το 1920 στα βρετανικά ναυπηγεία W.Doxford & Sons για τον Ν.Δ.Λυκιαρδόπουλο. / Press cutting from the British magazine The Shipping World depicting the Greek steamship PANAGHIS built in 1920 by W. Doxford & Sons, Sunderland for N. D. Lykiardopulo.
https://gr.pinterest.com/pin/301600506272170333/

Panaghis-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...anaghis-02.jpg

Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο και εδώ : http://www.merseamuseum.org.uk/mmves...6&wds=&hit=299

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Δεσποινα Μιχαλινου*
>  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98359
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98360
> 
> Χαθηκε και αυτο το 1917


Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία του DESPINA G. MICHALINOS

DESPINA_G_MICHALINOS_1907-2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1900.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Name : EIRINI KYRIAKIDES
Greek name :    ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΙΔΟΥ
Type of Ship :     Freighter
Internat. call sign :           SVAL
Initial Flag of Registry :   Greece
Hull Number :    315
Year of Construction :    1922
Date of Loss :     13.06.1941
Time of Loss :     04:50 Uhr
Technical Data
Launch :               27.02.1922
Commissioned :                00.05.1922
Size (GRT) :         3.781
Size (NRT) :         2.311
Lenght (m) :       109,8
Width (m) :         15,2
Output :               340 NHP
Screws :               1
Speed (kn) :       10

Eirini_Kyriakides_1_SVAL.jpg

http://www.historisches-marinearchiv.de/projekte/verluste_griechenland/ausgabe.php?where_value=388&lang=2&rubrik=%

EIRINI_KYRIAKIDES_1922_Shipbuilder-2.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

Πληροφορίες και εδώ : http://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?138073

----------


## τοξοτης

Marie Caroussi , Epaminondas , Suez , Syrian Prince , Bea Bellido  
A cargo ship, which also carried a number of passengers (an 'Ellis Island' page references 10 passengers). Per 1 (data, Bea Bellido/Syrian Prince, 75% down), 2 (Prince Line, Bea Bellido), 3 (small image of the 1893 painting of Bea Bellido by artist Antonio N. G. (Nicolo Gasparo) Jacobsen, 1850/1921), 4 (Miramar, link, you now must be registered to access). 84.4 metres long perpendicular to perpendicular, 277 ft., speed of 10 (or perhaps 12) knots. Built for 'Prince Steam Shipping Co.', of Newcastle, i.e. 'Prince Line', founded by James Knott, the managing owner. But Miramar refer to 'J. Knott' thru 1911 as being the owner rather than 'Prince Line'. The vessel was engaged, I read, on a Cuba to New York service in years 1893/6. Bea Bellido? An unusual choice of name perhaps for 'Prince Line', most of whose vessels' names included the word 'Prince'. Ex 'Google' incomplete data 'snippets', I find that the name likely relates to 'Bea, Bellido y Compaρνa', of Matanzas, 80 miles E. of Havana, Cuba, ship owners & sugar refiners & exporters. Could the vessel have been chartered to them? For the shipment of sugar or other cargoes including coal. Maybe named Bea Bellido for the duration of the charter? In 1897, Eduardo Bellido, manager of the firm, committed suicide, which may in some way relate to the vessel being renamed. Can you clarify any of this and/or provide ownership data ex Lloyd's Registers? At about 3 p.m. on Feb. 24, 1895, the vessel, Captain Young in command, en route from Philadelphia to New York in ballast, ran aground on the 'Brigantine Shoals', a dangerous sand-bar near Atlantic City, New Jersey, the scene of hundreds of shipwrecks in history. The vessel worked herself off, apparently. Later in 1896, the vessel was renamed Syrian Prince. In 1910, the vessel was sold to 'Cia. Marittima Siciliana', of Messina, Sicily, who renamed the vessel Suez. In 1912, the vessel was sold again, to Charilaos, Goudis & Co., of Piraeus, Greece, managed by N. Goudis, & renamed Epaminondas. In 1916, the vessel was sold to A. Caroussis & Co., also of Piraeus, & renamed Marie Caroussi. On Nov. 14, 1916, have also read Nov. 20, 1916, off the coast of New Jersey, the vessel capsized & sank. I have not been able to read the circumstances but it would seem to have been at 39.23.00.42N/074.23.28.53W. WWW data about the vessel is modest. 

beabellido3.jpg
*Syrian Prince
*
http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderla...erland079.html

Syrian Prince-07.jpg
*Syrian Prince
*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Prince-07.jpg

Στοιχεία και εδώ : http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?165482

----------


## τοξοτης

K_KTISTAKIS-2.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?159183

----------


## τοξοτης

Psara, Oxholm, San Paolo , Sibir , Dovedale

dovedale1.jpg
http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderla.../dovedale1.jpg

http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderla...erland079.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  THEMONI
Type:     Cargo Ship
Launched:           22/05/1929
Completed:        06/1929
Builder: Northumberland Shipbuilding Co (1927) Ltd
Yard:      Howdon
Yard Number:    411
Dimensions:       3875grt, 2399nrt, 375.4 x 53.0 x 23.7ft
Engines:               T3cyl (25, 41.5 & 70 x 48ins), 426nhp
Engines by:         Richardsons, Westgarth & Co Ltd, Sunderland
Propulsion:         1 x Screw
Construction:     Steel
Reg Number:     (1933: 162384)
History: 
06/1929                Kassos SN Co Ltd (Pnevmaticos, Rethymnis & Yannaghas), Syra
1933       United Africa Co Ltd, Liverpool; renamed DAHOMIAN
01/04/1944         Sank
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/T-Sh...emoni1929.html

THEMONI_1929-2.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1919.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Icarion_1.jpg
http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/1294.html

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?147327

----------


## τοξοτης

Aris_1.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/60.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου από https://gr.pinterest.com/pin/301600506272155492/

Sophia Couppa.jpg
Το νεότευκτο ατμόπλοιο SOPHIA COUPPA, κατασκευάστηκε το 1890 στην Αυστροουγγαρία για λογαριασμό του ομογενή επιχειρηματία Οράτιου Κούππα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ( ελπίζω να μην έχει ανέβει ξανά ) 

Dimitrios Iglessis_1.jpg

http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/u...429-A29342.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Υπάρχει και αυτή η απεικόνιση του πλοίου.

despina_g_michalinos_1.jpg

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137054

----------


## τοξοτης

> Είχε καθαρή χωρητικότητα 4.083 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 2.572 κόρους, είχε μήκος 11,9 μέτρα, πλάτος 47,7 μέτρα, το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 261 ίππων, περισσότερα στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping είναι η εγγραφή με αριθμό 79663.


Σίγουρα άλλα λένε τα στοιχεία που έχει ο Παναγιώτης από αυτό που εκ παραδρομής έγραψε *< ......είχε μήκος 11,9 μέτρα.....>.*

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το *Ελενη Μηλλα* ηταν πολυ μεγαλο φορτηγο της εποχης (302 ποδια μηκος δα).  Παρουσιαζεται με μεγαλη περηφανεια και αγαπη στο _Αστυ_ της 19ης Ιουλιου 1892.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................
> Το γνςστο γαλλικο φορουμ προσθετει και πολλα για τοχαμο του πλοιου το 1918. Το πλοιο ειχε γινει το *Suzette Fraissinet* ηδη το 1900. Δεν βρηκα αξιοπιστη φωτογραφια.


Το photoship.co.uk έχει μια απεικόνιση ενός πλοίου με το όνομα Suzette Fraissinet , ίσως να είναι αυτό του θέματος.

Suzette Fraissinet-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...issinet-01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρωτοποριακό ήταν το βαπόρι γιά τους Έλληνες κ αρκετούς άλλους αφού στην Σκανδιναβία είχαν αρχίσει να βάζουν ντήζελ (μοτόρια έλεγαν οι  ναυτικοί τότε) από το 1912.Οι ίδιοι οι ¶γγλοι έβαζαν σε κάποια ποστάλια,φορτηγοποστάλια κλπ Το ΚΑΣΣΟΣ ήταν ο κλασικός τύπος αγγλικού φορτηγού tramp της εποχής που φτιαχνόταν κ μεταπολεμικά μέχρι το 50τόσο,τα περισσότερα όμως με παλινδρομική τριπλής εκτόνωσης! Κύριο γνώρισμα ήταν το αμπάρι κ οι μπίγες (το έβαζαν κ κάποιοι Σκανδιναβοί) ανάμεσα ακομοντέσιου κ τσιμινιέρας. Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό εξυπηρετούσε κ ανάγκες του μηχανοστασίου;
> Βελτιωμένη έκδοση μεταπολεμικά του ΚΑΣΣΟΣ ήταν το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ γιά την ίδια εταιρεία.
> 
> Αντιθέτων εμβόλων ήταν κ μοντέλα της B&W από τα Ηarland & Wolff.


To πλοίο ήταν τύπου "Doxford economy motorship" κ είχε ταχύτητα 12 κόμβων.

----------


## τοξοτης

Παρακάτω ένα πλοίο που βρήκα τυχαία ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο και το οποίο όπως φαίνεται πέρασε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα απο τον Πειραιά για λογαριασμό Μαυρολαίοντος. Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1909 σαν LANCER

Name:
LANCER

Type:
Cargo Ship

Launched:
16/08/1909

Completed:
09/1909

Builder:
Tyne Iron Shipbuilding Company

Yard:
Willington Quay

Yard Number:
172

Dimensions:
1363grt, 851nrt, 230.1 x 34.0 x 21.8ft

Engines:
T3cyl (18, 30 & 49 x 33ins), 163nhp

Engines by:
North-Eastern Marine Engineering Co Ltd, Wallsend

Propulsion:
1 x Screw

Construction:
Steel

Reg Number:
124287

History:


09/1909
Fisher, Renwick Manchester-London Steamers Ltd, Manchester

1937
Stanhope SS Co Ltd (JA Billmeir & Co Ltd), London; renamed STANHOPE

1937
GM Mavroleon, Piraeus; renamed POLYFLOISVIOS

1937
Stanhope SS Co Ltd (JA Billmeir & Co Ltd), London; renamed STANBROOK

19/11/1939
Sank



http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/L-Ships/lancer1909.html

Παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου σαν LANCER και σαν STANBROOK

Lancer1.jpg
Above photo as LANCER courtesy of Clive Ketley

Stanbrook1.jpg

Above photo as STANBROOK courtesy of Clive Ketley

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου σαν STANBROOK

Stanbrook2.jpg
The Ships List

----------


## Ellinis

> *Sophia Kouppa* was a cargo and passenger ship with long history in the Black Sea amd (later the Aegean Sea.
> 
> She was built in 1890 or 1891 at _Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino_. She had 375 tons, 56.7 m length, and 8.8 m width. She had a 300 ihp and a 14 knot service speed. She belonged to the _D. N. Curcumelli Shiiping Co_, a southern Russia company. 
> 
> She had a very interesting history. She started as *Sophia Kouppa* but became the auxiliary minesweeper T-67 in January 1915, the minesweeper T-64 in 1916, the T-64 in November 1916, the T-264 in September 1917 and the T-364 (belonging to Finnland) in May 1918.


 To ΣΟΦΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ μαζί με τα αδελφά του ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ και ΦΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ είχαν ναυπηγηθεί για να μεταφέρουν σιτηρά από τη λιμνοθάλασσα της Αζοφικής. 
Μετά την έκρηξη του Α’ Παγκοσμίου τα τρία πλοία επιτάχθηκαν από το Αυτοκρατορικό Ρωσικό Ναυτικό και αποκλήθηκαν "κλάση Κούππα". Όπως και τα άλλα μικρά φορτηγά της Αζοφικής, το μικρό τους βύθισμα τα καθιστούσε ιδανικά για να μετατραπούν σε ναρκαλιευτικά και σε αποβατικά για πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα (η παραπάνω αναφορά περί Φινλανδίας δεν ευσταθεί καθώς τα πλοία αυτά έδρασαν αποκλειστικά στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα). Ανεβάζω μια σελίδα με σχετικές πληροφορίες για τα πλοία αυτού του τύπου:
p1.jpg

Μετά την επικράτηση των "Κόκκινων" τα ΦΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ και ΣΟΦΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ διέφυγαν με τους "Λευκους" προς δυσμάς και το ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ έμεινε στην ΕΣΣΔ και διαλύθηκε το 1958. Να το δούμε εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία με το όνομα MAYKOP"
Image1.jpg
Πηγή

Τα ΣΟΦΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ και ΦΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΟΥΠΠΑ αποκτήθηκαν το 1927 από τον Πέτρο Νομικό και αντίστοιχα μετονομάστηκαν σε ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ και ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ. Το τελευταίο βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 28 Απριλίου 1941 στα Ν.Α. των Σπετσών και ενώ προσπαθούσε να διαφύγει προς την Αλεξάνδρεια. Το ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ άλλαξε χέρια και ονόματα για να βρεθεί το 1939 υπό την ιδιοκτησία της Cia Mediterranea de Vapores Ltda για την οποία έχουμε ξαναγράψει:



> Το 1947  πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε LAS TAMPLAS. Ιδιοκτήτης της ήταν η Compania  Mediterranea de Vapores Ltd που ανήκε στον Ι. Παντελή (στην ίδια εταιρία  ανήκε το άτυχο STRUMA) και έτσι αναμίχθηκε ξανά σε παράνομες μεταφορές προς την Παλαιστίνη. Τελικά το 1950 διαλύθηκε στη Σαβόνα.


Σε σχέση με την μετέπειτα ιστορία του



> In 1939 she was transferred to Panama and called _Las Perlas_. Finally, the same year she became the Canadian _Antar_ of the Barnett & Borchard Company and then again the *Las Perlas*. She sank on September 21, 1941 at 33°57'N 35°4'E


πρέπει να πούμε οτι ως LAS PERLAS κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πλου το 1939 με 370 παράνομους εβραίους μετανάστες συνελλήφθη από τους Βρετανούς και κατασχέθηκε. Όμως το 1940 δεν πουλήθηκε σε Καναδούς αλλά στην Atid Navigation Co. της Χάιφας (σχετικά εδώ) που το μετονόμασε σε ANTAR. Στις 21/9/41 σε ένα ταξίδι μεταξύ Πορτ Σαιδ και Μερσίνας το βύθισε το ιταλικό υποβρύχιο ASCIANGHI. 
Και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου:

40.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ......να παραθέσω δύο καταπληκτικές  εικόνες από τον λιμένα Ηρακλέους στο Κερατσίνι (Άγιος Γεώργιος  Κερατσινίου, σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή τους).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190288__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190289
> _Πηγή : flickr - Dionysis Anninos_
> 
> Τραβηγμένες λογικά την ίδια μέρα, το _1962_, και στις δύο κυριαρχούν το _ΑΘΗΝΑΙ_ των Τυπάλδων και ένα πανέμορφο φορτηγό με όνομα _ΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ_.





> ..........
> Για το όμορφο _ΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ_ του Καραγεώργη, υπάρχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ.
> .....


Τι να λέμε τώρα, πανέμορφο καράβι το _ΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ_. Να παραθέσουμε και _μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του_, που είχε ανεβάσει ο καλός μας φίλος _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ στο shipspotting.

----------

